# VACUUM SEALING DISCOUNT FOR ALL MEMBERS



## lisa b

Happy 4th of July!

Our June discount code recently expired, and I want to give all my Smoking Meat forum members the new discount code. This code is valid through August 31, 2012.

*Save 10% off all of your FoodSaver supplies and our VacMaster vacuum sealing residential equipment.*

*Just enter*  *SM812 **at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied*. 

We also carry chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!

Take care, and thanks for your business! 







Lisa

Vacuum Sealers Unlimited

Vacuumsealersunlimited.com


----------



## daveomak

Lisa, morning.... My order got her yesterday..... thanks.... They are great bags....  Dave


----------



## driedstick

Thanks Lisa just bought a food saver yesterday but will be buying bags from you thanks agian.


----------



## smokinhusker

Thank you Lisa! Going to place my first order this week.


----------



## scarbelly

If you're not buying these bags you are wasting $$ the bag quality and customer service is awesome.


----------



## piaconis

Lisa, I noticed you have a standard and premium version of the bags for use in the Foodsaver.  Can you help me understand the difference between them?

Any members have some stories of using the different bags?


----------



## lisa b

Hi there,

Basically, the Premium bags vacuum more efficiently and pull less juice out of the bag than the Full Mesh (Economy) bags.  Here's a link that explains it more thoroughly:

http://www.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/About_Us.html

There isn't much of a price difference per bag for the two types of bags.  I sell the Premiums to the Full Mesh about 10 to 1.  The only reason I started carrying the Full Mesh was that I kept receiving phone calls asking my why the Premium bags looked different from the FoodSaver bags.  

If you have any other questions, just ask! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks and have a good day,

Lisa


----------



## piaconis

Lisa,

I received my bags and have been using them for a couple of weeks now.  The first task...resealing several FoodSaver bags that punctured or did not seal properly.  Your bags did not disappoint.  Definitely MUCH better plastic than the cheap FoodSaver variety, and the slightly larger bag width makes a HUGE difference when I'm sealing larger meat cuts. The center mesh design definitely seems to work better on heave liquid meals, as well.

Bottom line, I'll be placing a large assortment order when these begin to run out.  To anyone else thinking of trying them, I highly recommend Lisa's product.


----------



## lisa b

piaconis said:


> Lisa,
> 
> I received my bags and have been using them for a couple of weeks now.  The first task...resealing several FoodSaver bags that punctured or did not seal properly.  Your bags did not disappoint.  Definitely MUCH better plastic than the cheap FoodSaver variety, and the slightly larger bag width makes a HUGE difference when I'm sealing larger meat cuts. The center mesh design definitely seems to work better on heave liquid meals, as well.
> 
> Bottom line, I'll be placing a large assortment order when these begin to run out.  To anyone else thinking of trying them, I highly recommend Lisa's product.


*Thank you for the recommendation!  I'm glad that you like the bags so much.  Please remember to always use your discount code SM1112 when ordering to get an additional 10% off.*

*Lisa*


----------



## LanceR

Regardless of what kind of game or domestic critter we're processing our division of labor means that Nancy is doing the actual vacuum sealing.  After placing two orders with Lisa and having shared the info on the bags with friends who have placed orders I will attest to the quality, value and service of Vacuum Sealers Unlimited.

Nancy has threatened me with dire consequences if I ever order from anyone else....

Lance


----------



## lisa b

*HAPPY NEW YEAR!*

Stock up and save! Our December discount code expired, and I want to give all my Smoking Meat forum members the new discount code. The new code is valid through January 31, 2013.

*Save 10% off all of your FoodSaver supplies and our VacMaster vacuum sealing residential equipment.*

*Just enter*  *SM0113*  *at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied*. 

We also carry chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!

Take care, and thanks for your business!


----------



## sound1

THX for the info and the great service.


----------



## bruno994

Aw man, I just ordered some bags Monday!  I'll have to remember the code the next time I order some.


----------



## lisa b

Hi everyone,

It feels like summer just began, and now it's winding down for me.  My kids are all going back to school next week.

The July discount code expired, and I want to give all my Smoking Meat forum members the *new discount code*. The new code is valid through August 31, 2013.

*Save 10% off all of your FoodSaver supplies and our VacMaster vacuum sealing residential equipment.*

*Just enter*  *SM813*  *at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied*. 

We also carry chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!

Take care, and thanks for your business! 






Lisa

http://VacuumSealersUnlimited.com


----------



## millerk0486

This post couldn't have came at a better time! I just noticed that I am on my last roll and need to order soon. Thanks!


----------



## millerk0486

Lisa, does your site offer the food saver marinating containers? I can't seem to find them anywhere. Thanks


----------



## lisa b

Hello,

We do have marinating containers that are made by VacMaster, which is the brand of bags and machines that I sell.  Our containers, like everything we sell, is completely compatible with FoodSaver and your discount will apply.  I put the link to them below

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Vacuum-Sealer-Canisters-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal-etc_c13.htm

Thank you,

Lisa


----------



## millerk0486

Those are exactly what I've been looking for! You will be receiving an order from me in the very near future! 

Thank You!


----------



## millerk0486

Just placed my first order. I look forward to trying out your product!


----------



## jonf

Ordered some samples. Looking forward to trying them out.


----------



## boss hole

New here and already saveing money.  Thanks !!


----------



## lisa b

Hi everyone,

The kids are back in school, and I'm just waiting for the weather to cool down a little.

The August discount code expired, and I want to give all my Smoking Meat forum members the *new discount code*. The new code is valid through September 30, 2013.

*Save 10% off all of your FoodSaver supplies and our VacMaster vacuum sealing residential equipment.*

*Just enter*  *SM913*  *at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied*. 

We also carry chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!

Take care, and thanks for your business! 







Lisa

http://VacuumSealersUnlimited.com


----------



## piaconis

Thanks Lisa!  My second order is in.  The bags are great!


----------



## lisa b

Hi everyone,

Hunting season and cooler weather is here.  I hope that everyone is enjoying a good start to autumn.

The September discount code expired, and I want to give all my Smoking Meat forum members the *new discount code*. The new code is valid through October 31, 2013.

*Save 10% off all of your FoodSaver supplies and our VacMaster vacuum sealing residential equipment.*

*Just enter*  *SM1013*  *at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied*. 

We also carry chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!

Take care, and thanks for your business! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Lisa

http://VacuumSealersUnlimited.com


----------



## kettleq

Hi Lisa 

I'm looking at the 140 & 260, just wondering which you might prefer?



Lisa B said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> Hunting season and cooler weather is here.  I hope that everyone is enjoying a good start to autumn.
> 
> The September discount code expired, and I want to give all my Smoking Meat forum members the *new discount code*. The new code is valid through October 31, 2013.
> 
> *Save 10% off all of your FoodSaver supplies and our VacMaster vacuum sealing residential equipment.*
> 
> *Just enter* *SM1013* *at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied*.
> 
> We also carry chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!
> 
> Take care, and thanks for your business!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa
> 
> http://VacuumSealersUnlimited.com


----------



## lisa b

Hello,

It depends on what you use the most.  The Pro 260 vacuum sealer is designed for people who use a lot of rolls.  It stores two rolls at a time and has a cutter.  It also has a fan to keep the engine cooler longer, so you can seal more at a time without taking a break.

The Pro 140 has a double heat strip, so every time you seal you put down two seals.  It doesn't have the fan or the roll storage, but you can still use rolls with it.

They both have the same convenience functions like the pulse mode and the marinating mode.

I hope that helped!  If you have any other questions, just ask!

Thanks,

Lisa


----------



## lisa b

Hi everyone,

The October discount code is expiring, and I want to give all my Smoking Meat forum friends the *new discount code*. It's  the middle of hunting season, and I know a lot of people do more vacuum sealing now than other times of the year. *The new code is valid through November 30**, 2013.*

*Save 10% off all of your FoodSaver supplies and our VacMaster vacuum sealing residential equipment.*

*Just enter*  *SM1113*  *at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied*. 

We also carry chamber vacuum machines and supplies, meat grinders, sausage stuffers, etc. 

Take care, and thanks for your business! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Lisa

http://VacuumSealersUnlimited.com


----------



## hoity toit

Placed me another order today Lisa. Thanks.

Dexter Gillespie


----------



## lisa b

Hi everyone,

It's hard to believe that Thanksgiving has already passed and the holidays are upon us. We are super busy shipping out vacuum sealing machines and bags for the holidays.

The November discount code expired, and I want to give all my Smoking Meat forum members the *new discount code*. The new code is valid through December 31, 2013.

*Save 10% off all of your FoodSaver supplies and our VacMaster vacuum sealing residential equipment.*

*Just enter*  *SM1213*  *at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied*. 

We also carry chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!

Take care, and thanks for your business! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Lisa

http://VacuumSealersUnlimited.com


----------



## lisa b

*HAPPY  NEW  YEAR!*

I want to wish everyone a very happy New Year.  I hope that the coming year is filled with good things for you and your families.

The December discount code expired, and I want to give all my Smoking Meat forum members the *new discount code*. The new code is valid through January 31, 2014.

*Save 10% off all of your FoodSaver supplies and our VacMaster vacuum sealing residential equipment.*

*Just enter*  *SM1114*  *at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied*. 

We also carry chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!

Take care, and thanks for your business! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Lisa

http://VacuumSealersUnlimited.com


----------



## lisa b

Hello everyone,

I hope that 2014 has gotten off to a good start for you and that the coming year is filled with great barbecue!

The January discount code expired, and I want to give all my Smoking Meat forum members the *new discount code*. The new code is valid through February 28, 2014.

*Save 10% off all of your FoodSaver supplies and our VacMaster vacuum sealing residential equipment.*

*Just enter*  *SM214*  *at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied*. 

We also carry chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!

Take care, and thanks for your business! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




[h4]  [/h4]
Lisa
[h4]  [/h4][h4]http://VacuumSealersUnlimited.com[/h4]


----------



## lisa b

Hello everyone,

Are you ready for the March discount code?  I thought so! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





The February discount code expired, and I want to give all my Smoking Meat forum members the *new discount code*. The new code is valid through March 31, 2014.

*Save 10% off all of your FoodSaver supplies and our VacMaster vacuum sealing residential equipment.*

*Just enter*  *SM314*  *at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied*. 

*We also carry chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

Take care, and thanks for your business! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




[h4]  [/h4]
Lisa
[h4]  [/h4][h4]http://VacuumSealersUnlimited.com[/h4]


----------



## lisa b

*90% OFF SALE ON EVERYTHING ON THE SITE!!!!!*

*Yes, that's an April Fool's Day joke.  *

*However, I am very happy to offer my Smoking Meat Forum friends a discount off of our already discounted products. And, that's NO joke!*

The February discount code expired, and I want to give all my Smoking Meat forum members the *new discount code*. The new code is valid through April 30, 2014.

*Save 10% off all of your FoodSaver supplies and our VacMaster vacuum sealing residential equipment.*

*Just enter*  *SM414*  *at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied*. 

*We also carry chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

Take care, and thanks for your business! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




[h4]  [/h4]
Lisa
[h4]  [/h4][h4]http://VacuumSealersUnlimited.com[/h4]


----------



## lisa b

*DISCOUNT CODE FOR MAY*​*Hi Everyone,  *

The April discount code expired, and I want to give all my Smoking Meat forum members the *new discount code*. The new code is valid through May 31, 2014.

*Save 10% off all of your FoodSaver supplies and our VacMaster vacuum sealing residential equipment.*

*Just enter*  *SM514*  *at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied*. 

*Be sure to check out our new heavy-duty, puncture-resistant bags*

*http://www.shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Heavy-Duty-4MIL-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c215.htm*

*We also carry chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

Take care, and thanks for your business! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




[h4]  [/h4]
Lisa
[h4]  [/h4][h4]http://VacuumSealersUnlimited.com[/h4]


----------



## jay1340

Hey Lisa!! 

I'm in the market for a vacuum sealer.

Home use, maybe some marinating.

I think I've narrowed it down to that Pro260 and the Pro305. I hope I have those numbers correct.

What's the difference in the 2?

I noticed the 260 stores rolls. Does the 305?

Also the 305 has that see thru winder, the 260 doesn't?

The 260 it seems you don't have to hold the lid closed to start it. The 305 you do???

Oh, I mostly package in about a qt size feezer ziplock. So would bags or rolls work better?

I know on fish, rolls are going to be my best option since fillets are almost never the same size. 

Thanks!!!

Jay


----------



## jay1340

Lisa more than answered my questions in a PM here.

And John called to answer my questions at 9pm on a friday after i had mistakenly called at 7pm! 

NOW THAT'S CUSTOMER SERVICE!!!

Product Ordered!

THANKS!!!


----------



## lisa b

*SAVE **$$$** ON VACUUM SEALING BAGS*​*Hi Everyone,  *

The weather is finally warm after a crazy winter, and it's time to get outside and enjoy the weather with friends and family.

The May discount code expired, and I want to give all my Smoking Meat forum members the *new discount code*. The new code is valid through June 30, 2014.

*Save 10% off all of your FoodSaver supplies and our VacMaster vacuum sealing residential equipment.*

*Just enter*  *SM614*  *at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied*. 

*Be sure to check out our new heavy-duty, puncture-resistant bags*

*http://www.shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Heavy-Duty-4MIL-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c215.htm*

*We also carry chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

Take care, and thanks for your business! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




[h4]  [/h4]
Lisa
[h4]  [/h4][h4]http://VacuumSealersUnlimited.com[/h4]


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone,*

*Sorry! With all of the 4th of July festivities, my son's birthday, Boy Scout camp, etc., it took me a little longer to get in front of my computer this weekend to put up the new discount code. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*

*Here goes:*
*Save 10% off all of your FoodSaver supplies *​*and our residential VacMaster vacuum sealing equipment.*​ ​*Just enter **SM714**  at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*​*Check out our new line of heavy duty 4MIL bags for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Heavy-Duty-4MIL-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c215.htm*

*We also carry chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello!*

*Here is your August discount code.  Thanks for all of your continued business!*

*Save 10% off all of your FoodSaver supplies *

*and our residential VacMaster vacuum sealing equipment.*

*Just enter **SM814**  at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*Check out our new line of heavy duty 4MIL bags for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Heavy-Duty-4MIL-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c215.htm*

*We also carry chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone,*

*The September discount code has expired.  Here is a new one for October.  Thanks for all of your continued business!*

*Save 10% off all of your FoodSaver supplies *

*and our residential VacMaster vacuum sealing equipment.*

*Just enter **SM1014**  at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*Check out our new line of heavy duty 4MIL bags for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Heavy-Duty-4MIL-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c215.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS  that work with your FoodSaver/Cabela's/Weston/VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*Check out our full ine of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## mark66

Sure,,after I ordered and received mine last wk. Works great.


----------



## daveomak

Mark66 said:


> Sure,,after I ordered and received mine last wk. Works great.




You should have been able to use Septembers Discount Code...  There is a discount code every month...


----------



## lisa b

Hi Mark,

Give me your "real" name, and I refund your card back the 10% discount.

Thanks!

Lisa


----------



## mark66

>


----------



## lisa b

Hi Mark,

I just sent the refund to your PayPal account.

Thanks for your business!

Lisa


----------



## mark66

Lisa B said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> I just sent the refund to your PayPal account.
> 
> Thanks for your business!
> 
> Lisa


That was NOT necessary. I am totally happy with product and price. I was just being a smart A**. Sorry!


----------



## driedstick

Lisa B said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> I just sent the refund to your PayPal account.
> 
> Thanks for your business!
> 
> Lisa


What Great Customer SERVICE!!!!! OUTSTANDING Lisa B. 

DS


----------



## seenred

driedstick said:


> What Great Customer SERVICE!!!!! OUTSTANDING Lisa B.
> 
> DS










   X2!! 







Red


----------



## pineywoods

Thanks Lisa just put in another order


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone,*

*I can't believe that Thanksgiving is just around the corner and that hunting season is open in every state.*

*It's time for the November discount code. Thanks for all of your continued business!*

*Save 10% off all of your FoodSaver supplies *

*and our residential VacMaster vacuum sealing equipment.*

*Just enter **SM1114**  at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*Check out our new line of heavy duty 4MIL bags for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Heavy-Duty-4MIL-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c215.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS  that work with your FoodSaver/Cabela's/Weston/VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*Check out our full ine of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone,*

*Christmas is coming and hunting season is in full swing. I've been really busy filling orders, but I always remember my friends on this forum.*

*It's time for the December discount code. Thanks for all of your continued business!*

*Save 10% off all of your FoodSaver supplies *

*and our residential VacMaster vacuum sealing equipment.*

*Just enter **SM1214**  at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*Check out our new line of heavy duty 4MIL bags for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Heavy-Duty-4MIL-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c215.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS  that work with your FoodSaver/Cabela's/Weston/VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*Check out our full ine of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone!*

*I'm excited to tell you about the new vacuum sealers from VacMaster.  If you want to spoil yourself with a commercial grade, all stainless sealer, I've got two new machines to tell you about.*

*The Pro 350 is all stainless steel and has storage for a 50' roll and a roll cutter.  It has a super wide 5mm seal strip, clear lid for proper bag placement, and a vacuum fan to keep the motor cool, so you can seal lots of bags at a time:*

*PRO 350  (click here to view)*

*The Pro 380 is a monster all stainless steel and has storage for a 50' roll and a roll cutter.  It has a 16" SEAL BAR that isn't found anywhere else. It has a super wide 5mm seal strip, clear lid for proper bag placement, and a vacuum fan to keep the motor cool, so you can seal lots of bags at a time:*

*PRO 380  (click here to view)*

*I'm offering FREE SHIPPING on these two machines for a limited time, so if you want to get these before Christmas, now is the time to save money and get a beautiful new sealer.*

*Thanks for your business,*

*Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone,*

*HAPPY NEW YEAR!*

*It's time for the January discount code. Thanks for all of your continued business!*

*Save 10% off all of your FoodSaver supplies *

*and our residential VacMaster vacuum sealing equipment.*

*Just enter **SM115**  at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*Check out our new line of heavy duty 4MIL bags for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Heavy-Duty-4MIL-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c215.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS  that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers.  We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:*

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone,*

*Hunting season is over and we are looking forward to warmer spring weather!*

*It's time for the February discount code. Thanks for all of your continued business!*

*Save 10% off all of your FoodSaver supplies *

*and our residential VacMaster vacuum sealing equipment.*

*Just enter **SM215**  at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*Check out our new line of heavy duty 4MIL bags for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Heavy-Duty-4MIL-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c215.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS  that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers.  We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:*

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## glocksrock

I'm in the market for a new vacuum sealer, would like to get this month's discount code so I can pick something up.


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone,*

*With all the cold weather, it's hard to believe that it will soon(?) be Spring.  *

*It's time for the March discount code. Thanks for all of your continued business!*

*Save 10% Off All Bags, Rolls, & Canisters*

*for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines.*

*ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE*

*Just enter **SM315**  at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*Check out our new line of heavy duty 4MIL bags for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Heavy-Duty-4MIL-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c215.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS  that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers.  We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:*

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## gunkle

just placed my first order with you. Thank you for the discount. Look forward to future business.


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone,*

*We are now carrying** MYLAR BAGS**, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click **HERE** to see.*

*Save 10% Off All Bags, Rolls, & Canisters*

*for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines.*

*ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE*

*Just enter **SM415**  at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*Check out our new line of heavy duty 4MIL bags for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Heavy-Duty-4MIL-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c215.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS  that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers.  We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:*

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone,*

*We are now carrying** MYLAR BAGS**, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click **HERE** to see.*

*Save 10% Off All Bags, Rolls, & Canisters*

*for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines.*

*ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE*

*Just enter **SM415**  at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*Check out our new line of heavy duty 4MIL bags for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Heavy-Duty-4MIL-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c215.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS  that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers.  We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:*

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone!*

*I am excited to introduce our newest machine. It combines a chamber sealer with a suction sealer. You get the best of both worlds. *

*You can seal any length item in the suction section, along with liquids in the chamber vacuum portion!*

*Check out the details here:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited....tion-Chamber-Suction-Vacuum-Sealer-876550.htm*

*Thanks again for all of your business,*

*Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone,*

*We are now carrying*  *MYLAR BAGS**, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click*  *HERE*  *to see.*

*Save 10% Off All Bags, Rolls, & Canisters*

*for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines.*

*ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE*

*Just enter **SM515**  at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*Check out our new line of heavy duty 4MIL bags for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Heavy-Duty-4MIL-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c215.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS  that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers.  We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:*

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*

b(24, 24, 24); margin:0px; padding:0px"> 

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone,*

*Father's Day is a great day for a barbecue and vacuum sealing will preserve those smoked ribs!*

*Save 10% Off All Bags, Rolls, & Canisters*

*for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines.*

*ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE*

*Just enter **SM615**  at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*We are now carrying*  *MYLAR BAGS**, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click*  *HERE*  *to see.*

*Check out our new line of heavy duty 4MIL bags for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Heavy-Duty-4MIL-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c215.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS  that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers.  We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:*

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone,*

*Happy Independence Day!  *







*I hope that you spent it enjoying our freedom with your family and friends! *

*It's time for the July discount code!*

*Save 10% Off All Bags, Rolls, & Canisters*

*for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines.*

*ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE*

*Just enter **SM715**  at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*We are now carrying*  *MYLAR BAGS**, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click*  *HERE*  *to see.*

*Check out our new line of heavy duty 4MIL bags for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Heavy-Duty-4MIL-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c215.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS  that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers.  We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:*

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone,*

*Labor Day weekend is here and it's time to break out the smoker.  I hope that you all have a safe and happy holiday weekend.*

*Here is the September discount code!*

*Save 10% Off All Bags, Rolls, & Canisters*

*for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines.*

*ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE*

*Just enter **SM915**  at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*We are now carrying*  *MYLAR BAGS**, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click*  *HERE*  *to see.*

*Check out our new line of heavy duty 4MIL bags for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Heavy-Duty-4MIL-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c215.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS  that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers.  We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:*

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone,*

*Our weather has finally started to cool down and hunting season is underway in most parts of our country.  I hope that you are all enjoying the season.*

*Save 10% Off All Bags, Rolls, & Canisters*

*for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines.*

*ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE*

*Just enter **SM1015**  at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*We are now carrying*  *MYLAR BAGS**, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click*  *HERE*  *to see.*

*Check out our new line of heavy duty 4MIL bags for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Heavy-Duty-4MIL-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c215.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS  that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers.  We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:*

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

Hello Everyone,

*We are clearing inventory in our warehouse to make room for more stock, so we need to move gallon bags!*
*GALLON BAG BLOW-OUT SALE*​*SAVE 20%** ON ALL FULL MESH GALLON BAGS*​*FOR YOUR FOODSAVER, CABELA'S, WESTON & VACMASTER COUNTERTOP SUCTION SEALERS*​*USE THE CODE **SMOKIN20 **TO GET YOUR DISCOUNT*​*Please remember that this discount only applies to gallon bags.*

*CLICK HERE TO SHOP: http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Gallon-Bags_c46.htm*

*When they're gone, they're gone.*

*We will be previewing new products soon! Stay tuned!*

*Thanks again for all of your business.*  

Lisa


----------



## lisa b

Hello Everyone,

*We are clearing inventory in our warehouse to make room for more stock, so we need to move quart and gallon bags!*

*BLOW-OUT SALE*

*SAVE 20%*  *ON ALL FULL MESH BAGS & ROLLS*

*FOR YOUR FOODSAVER, CABELA'S, WESTON & VACMASTER COUNTERTOP SUCTION SEALERS*

*USE THE CODE*  *SMOKIN20*  *TO GET YOUR DISCOUNT*

*CLICK HERE TO SHOP:**  http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Full-Mesh-Vacuum-Sealer-Bags_c44.htm*

*When they're gone, they're gone.*

*Thanks again for all of your business.*   

Lisa


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone,*

*I hope that you all had a nice Thanksgiving.  We are looking forward to spending our Christmas with our family.  I hope that you all have a very Merry Christmas!*

*I have a discount code for December, so you can vacuum seal all of your holiday leftovers, in addition to your smoked ribs, brisket, etc. *

*Save 10% Off All Bags, Rolls, & Canisters*

*for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines.*

*ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE*

*Just enter **SM1215**  at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*I am excited to announce a completely new line of bags and rolls for your countertop vacuum sealer.  They are thicker than the FoodSaver brand, and I have ordered in bulk to save you $$$.**  Check out our new line of ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/ULTRA-Bags-Rolls-for-FoodSaver-VacMaster-Weston-etc_c278.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS  that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers.  We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:*

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*We are now carrying*  *MYLAR BAGS**, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click*  *HERE*  *to see.*

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## inkjunkie

Need more rolls...can't find the premium ones on her site....


----------



## sfprankster

If I remember correctly, Lisa posted in another thread the rolls were on order.


----------



## inkjunkie

Lisa just responded to my email...the bags I use have been moved to the "Vac Strip" page...


----------



## inkjunkie

Received another email from Lisa today. The former premium bags, now called Vac Strip...have been discontinued.  When she runs out there will be no more...


----------



## lisa b

Unfortunately, Vacmaster decided to discontinue their VacStrip line of rolls and bags. We are now selling the ULTRA line of bags and rolls. They are heavier duty than the VacStrip bags and by buying in very large quantities, I have been able to get my costs way down, so I can pass the savings on to my customers.

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/ULTRA-Bags-Rolls-for-FoodSaver-VacMaster-Weston-etc_c278.htm

Your discount works on these items, too.

Please let me know if you have any questions.

Thanks!
Lisa


----------



## lowpull

Any chance of getting a discount on the retort bags?   Also do you have any smaller order amounts than 1000?  I am getting the vacmaster vp545 delivered in a couple of days and would like to experiment with retort bags. Thank you


----------



## lisa b

Hello,

Our retort pouches are sold by the case only, so we don't have any smaller quantities.  

Unfortunately, the discount can only be applied toward FoodSaver-style bags, rolls, and canisters.  There is very little mark-up in the retort pouches.

Thank you,

Lisa


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone,*

*HAPPY NEW YEAR!  I hope that all of you have a happy and healthy 2016 with lots of BBQ and fun with friends and family.*

*Here is your January discount code:*

*Save 10% Off All Bags, Rolls, & Canisters*

*for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines.*

*ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE*

*Just enter **SM116**  at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*Our ULTRA bags will save you money!**  They are thicker than the FoodSaver brand, and I have ordered in bulk to save you $$$.*  *  Check out our new line of ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/ULTRA-Bags-Rolls-for-FoodSaver-VacMaster-Weston-etc_c278.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS  that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers.  We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:*

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*We also carry*  *MYLAR BAGS**, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click*  *HERE*  *to see.*

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone,*

*Good news!**  The VacMaster Pro 350 vacuum sealer is back in stock.  Due to high demand, the manufacturer ran out of these machines, but they came in yesterday.  We'll be shipping all of our back orders this next week.  You can see that machine here:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm*

*Thank you to all for your business and friendship.  I have spoken to many people on this forum, and you guys are the best. *

*Here is your February discount code:*

*Save 10% Off All Bags, Rolls, & Canisters*

*for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines.*

*ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE*

*Just enter **SM216**  at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*Our ULTRA bags will save you money!*  *  They are thicker than the FoodSaver brand, and I have ordered in bulk to save you $$$.*  *  Check out our new line of ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/ULTRA-Bags-Rolls-for-FoodSaver-VacMaster-Weston-etc_c278.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS  that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers.  We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:*

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*We also carry*  *MYLAR BAGS**, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click*  *HERE*  *to see.*

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## yance

Code doesn't work for me at checkout.


----------



## lisa b

Sorry about that....  I had a typo in the discount code that I entered on the website.  It's fixed now.

Thank you for letting me know. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Lisa


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone,*

*Easter is right around the corner, which means (hopefully) warmer weather is, too.  We can all BBQ without freezing outside!*

*Here is your March discount code:*

*Save 10% Off All Bags, Rolls, & Canisters*

*for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines.*

*ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE*

*Just enter **SM316**  at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*Our ULTRA bags will save you money!*  *  They are thicker than the FoodSaver brand, and I have ordered in bulk to save you $$$.*  *  Check out our new line of ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/ULTRA-Bags-Rolls-for-FoodSaver-VacMaster-Weston-etc_c278.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS  that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers.  We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:*

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*We also carry*  *MYLAR BAGS**, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click*  *HERE*  *to see.*

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone,*

*Things are happening here at Vacuum Sealers Unlimited.  I am developing a new website that will allow me to be more flexible in my discounts, promotions, etc.  Hopefully, it will be up in the next couple of months.  Until then....*

*Here is your April discount code:*

*Save 10% Off All Bags, Rolls, & Canisters*

*for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines.*

*ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE*

*Just enter **SM416**  **at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*I am also working to get more products on the site to save you money on meat processing equipment.  I just got some great deals on sausage stuffers.  *

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Sausage-Stuffers_c71.htm*

*I will have more products coming soon!*

*Our ULTRA bags will save you money!*  *  They are thicker than the FoodSaver brand, and I have ordered in bulk to save you $$$.*  *  Check out our new line of ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/ULTRA-Bags-Rolls-for-FoodSaver-VacMaster-Weston-etc_c278.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS  that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers.  We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:*

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*We also carry*  *MYLAR BAGS**, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click*  *HERE*  *to see.*

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## daveomak

Thanks very much Lisa.....


----------



## lisa b

It's my pleasure. You guys are just the best to work with.


----------



## foamheart

BTW I love my new Vac-sealer. I have had compliments from everyone who has received anything packaged. Even my butcher talked about how nice it was without being lead. Even I was surprized.  Great product, great customer service, I actually look forward to buying more stuffies!


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone,*

*It's May and summer is right around the corner, although you wouldn't be able to tell that in my neck of the woods.  It's still too cold for me to start my garden.  However, in anticipation of warmer weather....*

*Here is your Maydiscount code:*

*Save 10% Off All Bags, Rolls, & Canisters*

*for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines.*

*ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE*

*Just enter **SM516**  **at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*I am also working to get more products on the site to save you money on meat processing equipment.  I just got some great deals on sausage stuffers.  *

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Sausage-Stuffers_c71.htm*

*I will have more products coming soon!*

*Our ULTRA bags will save you money!*  *  They are thicker than the FoodSaver brand, and I have ordered in bulk to save you $$$.*  *  Check out our new line of ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/ULTRA-Bags-Rolls-for-FoodSaver-VacMaster-Weston-etc_c278.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS  that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers.  We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:*

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*We also carry*  *MYLAR BAGS**, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click*  *HERE*  *to see.*

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone,*

*Warm weather is has finally made it's appearance here in the Sierra Mountains of California where I live, and summer is right around the corner.  I hope that you all enjoy your long summer evenings of BBQ.*

*Here is your June discount code:*

*Save 10% Off All Bags, Rolls, & Canisters*

*for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines.*

*ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE*

*Just enter **SM616**  **at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*I am also working to get more products on the site to save you money on meat processing equipment.  I just got some great deals on sausage stuffers.  *

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Sausage-Stuffers_c71.htm*

*I will have more products coming soon!*

*Our ULTRA bags will save you money!*  *  They are thicker than the FoodSaver brand, and I have ordered in bulk to save you $$$.*  *  Check out our new line of ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/ULTRA-Bags-Rolls-for-FoodSaver-VacMaster-Weston-etc_c278.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS  that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers.  We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:*

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*We also carry*  *MYLAR BAGS**, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click*  *HERE*  *to see.*

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone,*

*Warm weather is has finally made it's appearance here in the Sierra Mountains of California where I live, and summer is right around the corner.  I hope that you all enjoy your long summer evenings of BBQ.*

*Here is your June discount code:*

*Save 10% Off All Bags, Rolls, & Canisters*

*for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines.*

*ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE*

*Just enter **SM616**  **at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*I am also working to get more products on the site to save you money on meat processing equipment.  I just got some great deals on sausage stuffers.  *

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Sausage-Stuffers_c71.htm*

*I will have more products coming soon!*

*Our ULTRA bags will save you money!*  *  They are thicker than the FoodSaver brand, and I have ordered in bulk to save you $$$.*  *  Check out our new line of ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/ULTRA-Bags-Rolls-for-FoodSaver-VacMaster-Weston-etc_c278.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS  that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers.  We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:*

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*We also carry*  *MYLAR BAGS**, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click*  *HERE*  *to see.*

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone,*

*I hope that everyone had a great weekend celebrating our country's independence!  I hope that you all enjoy your long summer evenings of BBQ.*

*Here is your July discount code:*

*Save 10% Off All Bags, Rolls, & Canisters*

*for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines.*

*ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE*

*Just enter **SM716**  **at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*I am also working to get more products on the site to save you money on meat processing equipment.  I just got some great deals on sausage stuffers.  *

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Sausage-Stuffers_c71.htm*

*I will have more products coming soon!*

*Our ULTRA bags will save you money!*  *  They are thicker than the FoodSaver brand, and I have ordered in bulk to save you $$$.*  *  Check out our new line of ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/ULTRA-Bags-Rolls-for-FoodSaver-VacMaster-Weston-etc_c278.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS  that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers.  We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:*

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*We also carry*  *MYLAR BAGS**, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click*  *HERE*  *to see.*

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone,*

*I hope that you're all having a great summer!*

*Here is your August discount code:*

*Save 10% Off All Bags, Rolls, & Canisters*

*for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines.*

*ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE*

*Just enter **SM816**  **at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*I am also working to get more products on the site to save you money on meat processing equipment.  I just got some great deals on sausage stuffers.  *

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Sausage-Stuffers_c71.htm*

*I will have more products coming soon!*

*Our ULTRA bags will save you money!*  *  They are thicker than the FoodSaver brand, and I have ordered in bulk to save you $$$.*  *  Check out our new line of ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/ULTRA-Bags-Rolls-for-FoodSaver-VacMaster-Weston-etc_c278.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS  that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers.  We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:*

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*We also carry*  *MYLAR BAGS**, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click*  *HERE*  *to see.*

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## hammer77

Lisa,

I called last week and left a message, I want to purchase a PRO350 and just wanted to go over what it came with and buy what I need in the near future. I understand I am in Michigan, as you are in California, what would be a good time to reach you? Or would emails work best for you? Time difference and all. Thanks for your time, please let me know.

Dave.


----------



## lisa b

Hi Dave,

Please give me a call at 661-332-5631, or email me at [email protected].  I return calls if I can't answer at the time you call.  (I get about 40 calls a day, but I always get back to my customers.)

Thanks!

Lisa


----------



## 3montes

Love my Duo550 I purchased a few months back. I can fit about 4lbs of pulled pork in a bag in the chamber and it seals great! Haven't used the standard vacuum on it much as most things I have done fit in the chamber except for a couple of big salmon fillets I did and it worked great!

Have to try the marinade mode on some chicken wings one day soon!

Thanks for making available a great product. Going to need some more bags soon too!


----------



## hammer77

Hi Lisa,

Just wanted to share with you and anyone on the fence about getting a PRO350. Just got mine in Tuesday from you, very nicely packed and in great shape.













20160818_094024_1471528181019_resized.jpg



__ hammer77
__ Aug 18, 2016






Just used it for the first time, it is a beast! Very Happy! Thanks again it was a pleasure to do business with you!

Dave.


----------



## rexster314

I've tried 2 different browsers now and I keep getting this message when I enter the August code

"

We've found the best discount possible using the coupons you entered. We discard the coupon that did not increase your discount: SM816
 The amount due does not show any type of discount

????


----------



## daveomak

You must type in the code...  do not copy and paste....  maybe that's the problem....


----------



## lisa b

Hello,

That code only works for FoodSaver style bags and rolls. It doesn't work for chamber bags, because I don't have 10% to give away. :-)

Thank you,
Lisa


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone,*

*I don't know about you, but I am definitely looking forward to cooler days and nights.  Hopefully, we will all soon be enjoying brisk fall days.*

*Here is your September discount code:*

*Save 10% Off All Bags, Rolls, & Canisters*

*for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines.*

*ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE*

*Just enter **SM916**  **at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*I am also working to get more products on the site to save you money on meat processing equipment.  I just got some great deals on sausage stuffers.  *

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Sausage-Stuffers_c71.htm*

*I will have more products coming soon!*

*Our ULTRA bags will save you money!*  *  They are thicker than the FoodSaver brand, and I have ordered in bulk to save you $$$.*  *  Check out our new line of ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/ULTRA-Bags-Rolls-for-FoodSaver-VacMaster-Weston-etc_c278.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS  that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers.  We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:*

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*We also carry*  *MYLAR BAGS**, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click*  *HERE*  *to see.*

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone,*

*I'm sorry that it took me so long to get the new discount code to you.  Hunting season is here, and it's the busiest time of year here.  *

*Here is your October/November discount code:*

*Save 10% Off All Bags, Rolls, & Canisters*

*for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines.*

*ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE*

*Just enter **SM1116**  **at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*I am also working to get more products on the site to save you money on meat processing equipment.  I just got some great deals on sausage stuffers.  *

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Sausage-Stuffers_c71.htm*

*I will have more products coming soon!*

*Our ULTRA bags will save you money!*  *  They are thicker than the FoodSaver brand, and I have ordered in bulk to save you $$$.*  *  Check out our new line of ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/ULTRA-Bags-Rolls-for-FoodSaver-VacMaster-Weston-etc_c278.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS  that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers.  We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:*

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*We also carry*  *MYLAR BAGS**, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click*  *HERE*  *to see.*

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## driedstick

Just ordered the Pro 350 can't wait to get it,,,, fed up with my FS shutting down all the time. 

DS


----------



## driedstick

Showed up today,,, Thanks Lisa for the fast customer service 













IMG_20161118_104836588[1].jpg



__ driedstick
__ Nov 18, 2016






Can't wait to use it this weekend,,, doing another 25lbs of snack sticks


----------



## circuit smoker

Lisa,  Thank you for your support of this site.  I am interested in the VacMaster Pro 380 and would also like a roll of 15" bag making material to go with it.  The widest I see on your site is 11".  Do you have 15" available?


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone,*

*Happy New Year to you. I hope that 2017 is filled with health, happiness, and lots of BBQ!*

*Here is your January discount code:*

*Save 10% Off All Bags, Rolls, & Canisters*

*for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines.*

*ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE*

*Just enter **SMJAN17**  **at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*I am also working to get more products on the site to save you money on meat processing equipment.  I just got some great deals on sausage stuffers.  *

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Sausage-Stuffers_c71.htm*

*I will have more products coming soon!*

*Our ULTRA bags will save you money!*  *  They are thicker than the FoodSaver brand, and I have ordered in bulk to save you $$$.*  *  Check out our new line of ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/ULTRA-Bags-Rolls-for-FoodSaver-VacMaster-Weston-etc_c278.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS  that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers.  We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:*

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*We also carry*  *MYLAR BAGS**, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click*  *HERE*  *to see.*

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone,*

*We'll be debuting a new vacuum sealer on the website in just a few days....*

*Here is your February discount code:*

*Save 10% Off All Bags, Rolls, & Canisters*

*for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines.*

*ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE*

*Just enter **SM217**  **at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*I am also working to get more products on the site to save you money on meat processing equipment.  I just got some great deals on sausage stuffers.  *

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Sausage-Stuffers_c71.htm*

*I will have more products coming soon!*

*Our ULTRA bags will save you money!*  *  They are thicker than the FoodSaver brand, and I have ordered in bulk to save you $$$.*  *  Check out our new line of ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/ULTRA-Bags-Rolls-for-FoodSaver-VacMaster-Weston-etc_c278.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS  that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers.  We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:*

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*We also carry*  *MYLAR BAGS**, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click*  *HERE*  *to see.*

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone,*

*I hope that everyone is doing great.*

*We have a new vacuum sealer, the VacMaster Pro 275! It's a budget-friendly sealer that has a powerful double piston pump and a cooling fan.  Check it out here!*

*Here is your April discount code:*

*Save 10% Off All Bags, Rolls, & Canisters*

*for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines.*

*ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE*

*Just enter **SM417 **at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*I am also working to get more products on the site to save you money on meat processing equipment.  I just got some great deals on sausage stuffers.  *

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Sausage-Stuffers_c71.htm*

*I will have more products coming soon!*

*Our ULTRA bags will save you money!*  *  They are thicker than the FoodSaver brand, and I have ordered in bulk to save you $$$.*  *  Check out our new line of ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/ULTRA-Bags-Rolls-for-FoodSaver-VacMaster-Weston-etc_c278.htm*

*We also carry **CLEAR/GOLD BAGS**  that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers.  We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:*

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length**:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*We also carry*  *MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click*  *HERE*  *to see.*

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone,*

*I hope that everyone enjoyed their Memorial Day weekend and thought of our troops who are serving our country and of those who have died for our freedom.*

*We have a new vacuum sealer, the VacMaster Pro 275! It's a budget-friendly sealer that has a powerful double piston pump and a cooling fan.  Check it out here!*

*Here is your JUNE discount code:*

*Save 10% Off All Bags, Rolls, & Canisters*

*for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines.*

*ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE*

*Just enter SM617 at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*I am also working to get more products on the site to save you money on meat processing equipment.  I just got some great deals on sausage stuffers.  *

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Sausage-Stuffers_c71.htm*

*I will have more products coming soon!*

*Our ULTRA bags will save you money!*  *  They are thicker than the FoodSaver brand, and I have ordered in bulk to save you $$$.*  *  Check out our new line of ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/ULTRA-Bags-Rolls-for-FoodSaver-VacMaster-Weston-etc_c278.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers.  We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:*

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*We also carry*  *MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click*  *HERE*  *to see.*

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## firewater joe

Hi Lisa,

I'm new here on the forum.  But I posted some beautiful CSR photos in the "Blowing Smoke" forum.  See "What's everyone cooking today?" thread.  It was my first attempt and it was awesome.  My kids were impressed. 

If I've correctly identified a trend, would SM917 be our code for Sep?

Thank you,

FWJ


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone,*

*School has started here.  I have one son still at home and two others who have left.  I'm having some serious empty nesting going on here, and I have to vacuum seal more often now that there are less people here to eat my bulk buy items.*

*We have a new vacuum sealer, the VacMaster Pro 275! It's a budget-friendly sealer that has a powerful double piston pump and a cooling fan.  Check it out here!*

*Here is your SEPTEMBER discount code:*

*Save 10% Off All Bags, Rolls, & Canisters*

*for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines.*

*ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE*

*Just enter SM917 at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*I am also working to get more products on the site to save you money on meat processing equipment.  I just got some great deals on sausage stuffers.  *

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Sausage-Stuffers_c71.htm*

*I will have more products coming soon!*

*Our ULTRA bags will save you money!*  *  They are thicker than the FoodSaver brand, and I have ordered in bulk to save you $$$.*  *  Check out our new line of ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/ULTRA-Bags-Rolls-for-FoodSaver-VacMaster-Weston-etc_c278.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers.  We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:*

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*We also carry*  *MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click*  *HERE*  *to see.*

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone! 

Thanksgiving is just around the corner and hunting season is in full swing.  I hope that you're enjoying your autumn.
*
*Here is your NOVEMBER discount code:
*​*Save 10% Off All Bags, Rolls, & Canisters

for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines.

ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE

Just enter SM1117 at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.
*​*I am also working to get more products on the site to save you money on meat processing equipment. I just got some great deals on sausage stuffers. 

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Sausage-Stuffers_c71.htm

I will have more products coming soon!

Our ULTRA bags will save you money! They are thicker than the FoodSaver brand, and I have ordered in bulk to save you $$$. Check out our new line of ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/ULTRA-Bags-Rolls-for-FoodSaver-VacMaster-Weston-etc_c278.htm

We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm

We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers. We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:

PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

We also carry MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click HERE to see.

Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!

Take care, and thanks for your business!

Lisa
*


----------



## lisa b

Hello,

I get numerous inquiry emails every month, because forum members don't see the discount code. I try to list it in several places, so it is seen.  I am a forum sponsor so I am allowed to post the code.

Thank you,
Lisa


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone! *

*Wishing all of my friends here a very Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!*

*Here is your December/January discount code:*
*Save 10% Off All Bags, Rolls, & Canisters

for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines.

ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE*

*Just enter SMJAN18 at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*​*I am also working to get more products on the site to save you money on meat processing equipment. I just got some great deals on sausage stuffers. 

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Sausage-Stuffers_c71.htm

I will have more products coming soon!

Our ULTRA bags will save you money! They are thicker than the FoodSaver brand, and I have ordered in bulk to save you $$$. Check out our new line of ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/ULTRA-Bags-Rolls-for-FoodSaver-VacMaster-Weston-etc_c278.htm

We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm

We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers. We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:

PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

We also carry MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click HERE to see.

Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!

Take care and thanks for your business!

Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

Hello everyone!

Great news! I figured out the rules of the new pricing structure on all VacMaster suction equipment, and I can now offer 10% off the suction machines. (Please note: the discount does not apply to chamber vacuum sealers.)

*Here is your MARCH discount code:

Save 10% Off VacMaster Pro series suction sealers! (PRO350 and PRO 380)

Save 10% Off All ULTRA Bags, Rolls, & Canisters for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines*​*ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE

Just enter SM318 at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.
*
I am also working to get more products on the site to save you money on meat processing equipment. I just got some great deals on sausage stuffers.
*
http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Sausage-Stuffers_c71.htm

I will have more products coming soon!

Our ULTRA bags will save you money! They are thicker than the FoodSaver brand, and I have ordered in bulk to save you $$$. Check out our new line of ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/ULTRA-Bags-Rolls-for-FoodSaver-VacMaster-Weston-etc_c278.htm

We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm

We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers. We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:

PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

We also carry MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click HERE to see.

Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!

Take care, and thanks for your business!*


----------



## lisa b

Hello everyone!

*I now have discount codes for our commercial grade suction machines!*

*VacMaster Pro350 (12" seal bar)  *
*Save $20 with the discount code PRO350*

*VacMaster Pro380 (16" seal bar) - *
*Save $30 with the discount code PRO380*

*ALL MACHINES SHIP FOR FREE*​

*Here is your MARCH discount code on supplies for vacuum machines:
*
*Save 10% Off All ULTRA Bags, Rolls, & Canisters for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines

Just enter SM418 at checkout 
and the discount will automatically be applied.*​*
Our ULTRA bags will save you money! They are THICKER than the FoodSaver brand, and I have ordered in bulk to save you $$$. Check out our new line of ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/ULTRA-Bags-Rolls-for-FoodSaver-VacMaster-Weston-etc_c278.htm

We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm

We proudly feature VacMaster all-stainless steel home suction sealers. We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:

PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

We also carry MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click HERE to see.

Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!

Take care, and thanks for your business!*


----------



## lisa b

Hello everyone!

*I now have discount codes for our commercial grade suction machines!*

*VacMaster Pro350 (12" seal bar)  *

*Save $20 with the discount code PRO350*

*VacMaster Pro380 (16" seal bar) *

*Save $30 with the discount code PRO380*

*ALL MACHINES SHIP FOR FREE*​​
*Here is your  JUNE discount code on supplies for vacuum machines:

*

*Save 10% Off All ULTRA Bags, Rolls, & Canisters for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines

Just enter SM618 at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*​*Our ULTRA bags will save you money! They are THICKER than the FoodSaver brand, and I have ordered in bulk to save you $$$. Check out our new line of ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/ULTRA-Bags-Rolls-for-FoodSaver-VacMaster-Weston-etc_c278.htm

We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm

We proudly feature VacMaster all-stainless steel home suction sealers. We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:

We also carry MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click HERE to see.*​*

Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies!

Take care, and thanks for your business!

Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

Hello everyone!

Summer has been super-busy with work and I managed to sneak in a family vacation, too.  I hope that your summer is going well!

*I have a few special discounts on equipment:*

*VacMaster Pro350 (12" seal bar) *

*Save $20 with the discount code PRO350*

*VacMaster Pro380 (16" seal bar) *

*Save $30 with the discount code PRO380*

*ALL MACHINES SHIP FOR FREE*

*Here is your AUGUST discount code on supplies for vacuum machines:*

*Save 10% Off All ULTRA Bags, Rolls, & Canisters for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines

Just enter SM818 at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.
Our ULTRA bags will save you money! They are THICKER than the FoodSaver brand, and I have ordered in bulk to save you $$$. Check out our new line of ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/ULTRA-Bags-Rolls-for-FoodSaver-VacMaster-Weston-etc_c278.htm

We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm

We proudly feature VacMaster all-stainless steel home suction sealers. We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:

We also carry MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click HERE to see.

Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies!

Take care, and thanks for your business!

Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

Hello everyone!

Summer has been super-busy with work and I managed to sneak in a family vacation, too.  I hope that your summer is going well!

*I have a few special discounts on equipment:*

*VacMaster Pro350 (12" seal bar) *

*Save $20 with the discount code PRO350*

*VacMaster Pro380 (16" seal bar) *

*Save $30 with the discount code PRO380*

*ALL MACHINES SHIP FOR FREE*

*Here is your AUGUST discount code on supplies for vacuum machines:*

*Save 10% Off All ULTRA Bags, Rolls, & Canisters for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines

Just enter SM818 at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.
Our ULTRA bags will save you money! They are THICKER than the FoodSaver brand, and I have ordered in bulk to save you $$$. Check out our new line of ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/ULTRA-Bags-Rolls-for-FoodSaver-VacMaster-Weston-etc_c278.htm

We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm

We proudly feature VacMaster all-stainless steel home suction sealers. We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:

We also carry MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click HERE to see.

Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies!

Take care, and thanks for your business!

Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

Hello everyone!

I hope that everyone had a summer full of BBQ and long days with family and friends!

*I have a few special discounts on equipment:*

*VacMaster Pro350 (12" seal bar) *
*Save $20 with the discount code PRO350*
*VacMaster Pro380 (16" seal bar) *
*Save $30 with the discount code PRO380*
*ALL MACHINES SHIP FOR FREE*​
*Here is your SEPTEMBER discount code on supplies for vacuum machines:*

*Save 10% Off All ULTRA Bags, Rolls, & Canisters for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines*

*Just enter SM918 at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*​
*Our ULTRA bags will save you money! They are THICKER than the FoodSaver brand, and I have ordered in bulk to save you $$$. *

*THICKER BAGS ARE MORE PUNCTURE RESISTANT AND HAVE A LOWER OXYGEN TRANSMISSION RATE. This means your vacuum sealed items will stay fresher longer!*

*Check out our ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/ULTRA-Bags-Rolls-for-FoodSaver-VacMaster-Weston-etc_c278.htm

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm

We proudly feature VacMaster all-stainless steel home suction sealers. We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:

*We also carry MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! *Click HERE to see.

Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies!

Take care, and thanks for your business!

Lisa


----------



## wvuarmyeng

Good morning lisa we are getting ready to order the VP540. The only question I really have is would the gas purge be beneficial to us, we have a part time butcher shop we run durring hunting season. We also do our own cows at times


----------



## lisa b

Hello,

I really don't think that you would need gas flush/purge. It is primarily used for people packing delicate items. The gas creates a cushion around the product (think of a bag of potato chips). 

Please call me at 661-332-5631 if you have any questions.

Thank you,
Lisa


----------



## wbf610

Thanks for the codes.  Will be ordering bags soon.


----------



## lisa b

Hello everyone!

It's finally cooling down here and the leaves are changing! I hope that your autumn is filled with family, friends, and BBQ!

*I have a few special discounts on equipment:*

*VacMaster Pro350 (12" seal bar) *
*Save $20 with the discount code PRO350*
*VacMaster Pro380 (16" seal bar) *
*Save $30 with the discount code PRO380*
*ALL MACHINES SHIP FOR FREE*​
* Here is your OCTOBER discount code on supplies for vacuum machines:  *

*Save 10% Off All ULTRA Bags, Rolls, & Canisters for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines*​
*Just enter SM1018 at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*​
*Our ULTRA bags will save you money! They are THICKER than the FoodSaver brand, and I have ordered in bulk to save you $$$. *

*THICKER BAGS ARE MORE PUNCTURE RESISTANT AND HAVE A LOWER OXYGEN TRANSMISSION RATE. This means your vacuum sealed items will stay fresher longer!*

*Check out our ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/ULTRA-Bags-Rolls-for-FoodSaver-VacMaster-Weston-etc_c278.htm

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm

We proudly feature VacMaster all-stainless steel home suction sealers. We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:

*We also carry MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! *Click HERE to see.

Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies!

Take care, and thanks for your business!

Lisa


----------



## daveomak

Thanks again Lisa for supporting the Forum....

Dave


----------



## wvuarmyeng

Thanks lisa we love the 540! Its an awesome machine!


----------



## lisa b

wvuarmyeng said:


> Thanks lisa we love the 540! Its an awesome machine!


So glad that you love it!  You are right: it is an awesome machine!


----------



## herms

Any discount code for this month?? I've got a bunch of cheese and other small stuff to seal up....


----------



## daveomak

Try SM1118...


----------



## herms

I tried that a few days ago and says it's not valid.  I would guess she has to activate it each month..


----------



## daveomak

You are right...   She has a phone #...  call her...  I've talked with her several time..  She's a great person...


----------



## daveomak

*Send us an email or give us a call at (661) 332-5631.*


----------



## herms

Thanks for the number Dave!  I just called and spoke with Lisa herself and got a code to use.  She said she will be posting a new code up Monday or Tuesday for the forum to use.  

Thanks again for the code Lisa and have a great weekend.


----------



## daveomak

I've found her to be a super person....   When she first got on the forum, seems we talked once a month or so...  That was YEARS ago....


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone!*

*I hope all of you have a happy Thanksgiving! *

*I have a few special discounts on equipment:*

*VacMaster Pro350 (12" seal bar) *
*Save $20 with the discount code PRO350*
*VacMaster Pro380 (16" seal bar) *
*Save $30 with the discount code PRO380*
*ALL MACHINES SHIP FOR FREE*​
* Here is your NOVEMBER discount code on supplies for vacuum sealing supplies:  *

*Save 10% Off All ULTRA Bags, Rolls, & Canisters for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines*​
*Just enter SM1118 at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*​
*Our ULTRA bags will save you money! They are THICKER than the FoodSaver brand, and I have ordered in bulk to save you $$$. *

*THICKER BAGS ARE MORE PUNCTURE RESISTANT AND HAVE A LOWER OXYGEN TRANSMISSION RATE. This means your vacuum sealed items will stay fresher longer!*

*Check out our ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/ULTRA-Bags-Rolls-for-FoodSaver-VacMaster-Weston-etc_c278.htm

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm

We proudly feature VacMaster all-stainless steel home suction sealers. We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:

*We also carry MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! *Click HERE to see.

Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies!

Take care, and thanks for your business!

Lisa


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone!*

*I want to wish all of my friends here a very Merry Christmas! Take the time to enjoy what’s important – your family and friends. *

*I have a few special discounts on equipment:*

*VacMaster Pro350 (12" seal bar) *
*Save $20 with the discount code PRO350*
*VacMaster Pro380 (16" seal bar) *
*Save $30 with the discount code PRO380*
*ALL MACHINES SHIP FOR FREE*​
* Here is your DECEMBER discount code on supplies for vacuum sealing supplies:  *

*Save 10% Off All ULTRA Bags, Rolls, & Canisters for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines*​
*Just enter SM1218 at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*​
*Our ULTRA bags will save you money! They are THICKER than the FoodSaver brand, and I have ordered in bulk to save you $$$. *

*THICKER BAGS ARE MORE PUNCTURE RESISTANT AND HAVE A LOWER OXYGEN TRANSMISSION RATE. This means your vacuum sealed items will stay fresher longer!*

*Check out our ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/ULTRA-Bags-Rolls-for-FoodSaver-VacMaster-Weston-etc_c278.htm

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm

We proudly feature VacMaster all-stainless steel home suction sealers. We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:

*We also carry MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! *Click HERE to see.

Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies!

Take care, and thanks for your business!

Lisa


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone!*

*I hope that everyone had a nice holiday season and that you have a wonderful 2019!*

*Here is your JANUARY discount code on supplies for vacuum sealing supplies:*

*Save 10% Off All ULTRA Bags, Rolls, & Canisters for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines*​
*Just enter SM119 at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*​
*I have a few special discounts on equipment:
*
*VacMaster Pro350 (12" seal bar)
Save $20 with the discount code PRO350
VacMaster Pro380 (16" seal bar)
Save $30 with the discount code PRO380
ALL MACHINES SHIP FOR FREE
*​*Our ULTRA bags will save you money! They are THICKER than the FoodSaver brand, and I have ordered in bulk to save you $$$. *

*THICKER BAGS ARE MORE PUNCTURE RESISTANT AND HAVE A LOWER OXYGEN TRANSMISSION RATE. This means your vacuum sealed items will stay fresher longer!*

*Check out our ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/ULTRA-Bags-Rolls-for-FoodSaver-VacMaster-Weston-etc_c278.htm

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm

We proudly feature VacMaster all-stainless steel home suction sealers. We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:

*We also carry MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! *Click HERE to see.

Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies!

Take care, and thanks for your business!

Lisa


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone!*

*I'm sorry for the late posting of the discount code.  I've been busy working on a new Vacuumsealersunlimited.com website that will hopefully be easier to use. As always, if you ever have any questions or concerns, please feel free to contact me directly. *

*Here is your FEBRUARY/MARCH discount code on supplies for vacuum sealing supplies:*

*Save 10% Off All ULTRA Bags, Rolls, & Canisters for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines*​
*Just enter SM113 at checkout 
and the discount will automatically be applied.*​
*I have a few special discounts on equipment:
*
*VacMaster Pro350 (12" seal bar)
Save $20 with the discount code PRO350
VacMaster Pro380 (16" seal bar)
Save $30 with the discount code PRO380
ALL MACHINES SHIP FOR FREE
*​*Our ULTRA bags will save you money! They are THICKER than the FoodSaver brand, and I have ordered in bulk to save you $$$. *

*THICKER BAGS ARE MORE PUNCTURE RESISTANT AND HAVE A LOWER OXYGEN TRANSMISSION RATE. This means your vacuum sealed items will stay fresher longer!*

*Check out our ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/ULTRA-Bags-Rolls-for-FoodSaver-VacMaster-Weston-etc_c278.htm

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm

We proudly feature VacMaster all-stainless steel home suction sealers. We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:

*We also carry MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! *Click HERE to see.

Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies!

Take care, and thanks for your business!

Lisa


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everybody,

Our new website is fully operational!  I'm really excited to be able to use it to save you more money! Here's an example:

Most of our chamber bags in 3MIL and 4MIL ship for free.  Stock up and save with our low prices! Click here for more information:

CHAMBER VACUUM POUCHES

Here is your discount code for May:
*
*15% OFF ALL ULTRA Bags & Rolls 
for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's or VacMaster Home Suction Sealers 
(any sealer that uses textured bags/rolls)*​*
Just enter SM519 at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.

Our ULTRA bags are thicker and more puncture resistant than the brand name bags.  I construct them the way I want them, so I use a thicker material.

Check out our ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines. Click here for more information:

ULTRA BAGS AND ROLLS

We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines. These look great with your smoked salmon, sausages, and bacon. Click here for more information::

CLEAR/GOLD BAGS

We proudly feature VacMaster all-stainless steel home suction sealers. We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar. Click here for more information:

VACMASTER COUNTERTOP VACUUM SEALERS

We also carry MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Please click here for more information:

MYLAR BAGS/EMERGENCY PREPAREDNESS SUPPLIES

Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies!

Take care, and thanks for your business!

Lisa*


----------



## pushok2018

I just tried to order *CLEAR/GOLD BAGS *using discount code but could not find the field where to type it in... Am I missing something here? Any help will be appreciated...


----------



## lisa b

Hello,

There's a link that you click on that asks if you have a discount code. It's right over the area where you enter your name. 

If you need further assistance, please give me a call and I will be happy to assist you.

Thank you,
Lisa


----------



## pushok2018

Thank you, Lisa! I just placed my order....


----------



## lisa b

pushok2018 said:


> Thank you, Lisa! I just placed my order....


Thank you! I'll pack it up and ship it out tomorrow!

Lisa


----------



## ofelles

Just ordered a couples of rolls from you.  Tried using SM619 for the discount.  It did not seem to work.  Is the discount still good?


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everybody,

Summer is upon us, so BBQ season is in full swing.  We have great savings on our website for you to check out:

Most of our chamber bags in 3MIL and 4MIL ship for free.  Stock up and save with our low prices! Click here for more information:

CHAMBER VACUUM POUCHES

BACK BY POPULAR DEMAND! The VP112s chamber vacuum sealer is back.  The incoming container is almost completely sold out, so if you want one, please do not wait!

Here is your discount code for June:
*
*15% OFF ALL ULTRA Bags & Rolls 
for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's or VacMaster Home Suction Sealers 
(any sealer that uses textured bags/rolls)*​*
Just enter SM619 at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.

Our ULTRA bags are thicker and more puncture resistant than the brand name bags.  I construct them the way I want them, so I use a thicker material.

Check out our ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines. Click here for more information:

ULTRA BAGS AND ROLLS

We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines. These look great with your smoked salmon, sausages, and bacon. Click here for more information::

CLEAR/GOLD BAGS

We proudly feature VacMaster all-stainless steel home suction sealers. We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar. Click here for more information:

VACMASTER COUNTERTOP VACUUM SEALERS

We also carry MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Please click here for more information:

MYLAR BAGS/EMERGENCY PREPAREDNESS SUPPLIES

Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies!

Take care, and thanks for your business!

Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

ofelles said:


> Just ordered a couples of rolls from you.  Tried using SM619 for the discount.  It did not seem to work.  Is the discount still good?



Please use the code SM619 to save 15%.  The other code has expired.

Thank you,
Lisa


----------



## ofelles

Tried it a few days ago (6-3) and it must have been to early.  No problem went ahead and ordered them, next ti,e.  Thanks.  Have not used them yet but the roll is much heavier then the one from Vac Master.


----------



## lisa b

Hello,

Yes, we make our bags from a heavier material, so it's more puncture-resistant than other brands.

Thank you,
Lisa


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everybody,

August is here!  I have your new discount code for you.  We have great savings on our website for you to check out:

Most of our chamber bags in 3MIL and 4MIL ship for free.  Stock up and save with our low prices! Click here for more information:

CHAMBER VACUUM POUCHES

BACK BY POPULAR DEMAND! The VP112s chamber vacuum sealer is back.  The incoming container is almost completely sold out, so if you want one, please do not wait!

Here is your discount code for August:
*
*15% OFF ALL ULTRA Bags & Rolls 
for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's or VacMaster Home Suction Sealers 
(any sealer that uses textured bags/rolls)*​*
Just enter SM819 at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.

Our ULTRA bags are thicker and more puncture resistant than the brand name bags.  I construct them the way I want them, so I use a thicker material.

Check out our ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines. Click here for more information:

ULTRA BAGS AND ROLLS

We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines. These look great with your smoked salmon, sausages, and bacon. Click here for more information::

CLEAR/GOLD BAGS

We proudly feature VacMaster all-stainless steel home suction sealers. We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar. Click here for more information:

VACMASTER COUNTERTOP VACUUM SEALERS

We also carry MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Please click here for more information:

MYLAR BAGS/EMERGENCY PREPAREDNESS SUPPLIES

Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies!

Take care, and thanks for your business!

Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everybody,


Fall is right around the corner. I am really looking forward to cooler weather!

 I have your new discount code for you.  We have great savings on our website for you to check out:*

*Most of our chamber bags in 3MIL and 4MIL ship for free.  Stock up and save with our low prices! Click here for more information:*

*CHAMBER VACUUM POUCHES

BACK BY POPULAR DEMAND! The VP112s chamber vacuum sealer is back.  The incoming container is almost completely sold out, so if you want one, please do not wait!*

*Here is your discount code for September:*

*15% OFF ALL ULTRA Bags & Rolls 

for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's or VacMaster Home Suction Sealers
(any sealer that uses textured bags/rolls)*​
*Just enter SM919 at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*Our ULTRA bags are thicker and more puncture resistant than the brand name bags.  I construct them the way I want them, so I use a thicker material.*

*Check out our ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines. Click here for more information:

ULTRA BAGS AND ROLLS

We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines. These look great with your smoked salmon, sausages, and bacon. Click here for more information::

CLEAR/GOLD BAGS

We proudly feature VacMaster all-stainless steel home suction sealers. We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar. Click here for more information:*

*VACMASTER COUNTERTOP VACUUM SEALERS

We also carry MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Please click here for more information:*

*MYLAR BAGS/EMERGENCY PREPAREDNESS SUPPLIES*

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!


Lisa*


----------



## wes w

lisa b said:


> *Hello everybody,
> 
> August is here!  I have your new discount code for you.  We have great savings on our website for you to check out:
> 
> Most of our chamber bags in 3MIL and 4MIL ship for free.  Stock up and save with our low prices! Click here for more information:
> 
> CHAMBER VACUUM POUCHES
> 
> BACK BY POPULAR DEMAND! The VP112s chamber vacuum sealer is back.  The incoming container is almost completely sold out, so if you want one, please do not wait!
> 
> Here is your discount code for August:
> *
> *15% OFF ALL ULTRA Bags & Rolls
> for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's or VacMaster Home Suction Sealers
> (any sealer that uses textured bags/rolls)*​*
> Just enter SM819 at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.
> 
> Our ULTRA bags are thicker and more puncture resistant than the brand name bags.  I construct them the way I want them, so I use a thicker material.
> 
> Check out our ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines. Click here for more information:
> 
> ULTRA BAGS AND ROLLS
> 
> We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines. These look great with your smoked salmon, sausages, and bacon. Click here for more information::
> 
> CLEAR/GOLD BAGS
> 
> We proudly feature VacMaster all-stainless steel home suction sealers. We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar. Click here for more information:
> 
> VACMASTER COUNTERTOP VACUUM SEALERS
> 
> We also carry MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Please click here for more information:
> 
> MYLAR BAGS/EMERGENCY PREPAREDNESS SUPPLIES
> 
> Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies!
> 
> Take care, and thanks for your business!
> 
> Lisa*


----------



## wes w

Good evening Lisa.  Unless I'm looking in the wrong place,  do you have a Oct. code up yet?   Need to order another dozen of rolls.  Thanks in advance.  Wes


----------



## Hawging It

I ordered a bunch a few months back when they gave a good discount. Really *top quality* bags. I will order from them again.


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everybody,

 I have your new discount code for you.  We have great savings on our website for you to check out:*

*Most of our chamber bags in 3MIL and 4MIL ship for free.  Stock up and save with our low prices! Click here for more information:*

*CHAMBER VACUUM POUCHES

BACK BY POPULAR DEMAND! The VP112s chamber vacuum sealer is back.  The incoming container is almost completely sold out, so if you want one, please do not wait!*

*Here is your discount code for September:*

*15% OFF ALL ULTRA Bags & Rolls 

for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's or VacMaster Home Suction Sealers
(any sealer that uses textured bags/rolls)*​
*Just enter SM1019 at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*Our ULTRA bags are thicker and more puncture resistant than the brand name bags.  I construct them the way I want them, so I use a thicker material.*

*Check out our ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines. Click here for more information:

ULTRA BAGS AND ROLLS

We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines. These look great with your smoked salmon, sausages, and bacon. Click here for more information::

CLEAR/GOLD BAGS

We proudly feature VacMaster all-stainless steel home suction sealers. We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar. Click here for more information:*

*VACMASTER COUNTERTOP VACUUM SEALERS

We also carry MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Please click here for more information:*

*MYLAR BAGS/EMERGENCY PREPAREDNESS SUPPLIES*

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!


Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everybody,

HAPPY NEW YEAR! Thank you so much for your business!  This group is truly my favorite online forum, because of the great members who are so welcoming.

 I have your new discount code for you.  We have great savings on our website for you to check out:*

*Most of our chamber bags in 3MIL and 4MIL ship for free.  Stock up and save with our low prices! Click here for more information:

CHAMBER VACUUM POUCHES

I have NEW chamber sealers on the website, both of which have a 12” wide seal bar.  Click on the links below to check out the NEW VP220 and the VP230*

VacMaster VP220

VacMaster VP230

*Here is your discount code for January:*

*15% OFF ALL ULTRA Bags & Rolls 

for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's or VacMaster Home Suction Sealers
(any sealer that uses textured bags/rolls)*​
*Just enter SM120 at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.

Our ULTRA bags are thicker and more puncture resistant than the brand name bags.  I construct them the way I want them, so I use a thicker material.

Check out our ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines. Click here for more information:

ULTRA BAGS AND ROLLS

We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines. These look great with your smoked salmon, sausages, and bacon. Click here for more information::

CLEAR/GOLD BAGS

We proudly feature VacMaster all-stainless steel home suction sealers. We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar. Click here for more information:

VACMASTER COUNTERTOP VACUUM SEALERS

We also carry MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Please click here for more information:

MYLAR BAGS/EMERGENCY PREPAREDNESS SUPPLIES

Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies!

Take care, and thanks for your business!


Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everybody,

Our weather is warming up and we’ve been spending more time outside. I hope that you have all been outside smoking ribs, pulled pork, etc.!

Thank you so much for your business!  This group is my favorite online forum, because of the great members.

 I have your new discount code for you.  We have great savings on our website for you to check out:*

*Most of our chamber bags in 3MIL and 4MIL ship for free.  Stock up and save with our low prices! Click here for more information:*

*CHAMBER VACUUM POUCHES

I have NEW chamber sealers on the website, both of which have a 12” wide seal bar.  Check out the NEW VP220 and the VP230:*

*Here is your discount code for March:*

*15% OFF ALL ULTRA Bags & Rolls 

for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's or VacMaster Home Suction Sealers
(any sealer that uses textured bags/rolls)*​
*Just enter SM320 at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*Our ULTRA bags are thicker and more puncture resistant than the brand name bags.  I construct them the way I want them, so I use a thicker material.*

*Check out our ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines. Click here for more information:

ULTRA BAGS AND ROLLS

We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines. These look great with your smoked salmon, sausages, and bacon. Click here for more information::

CLEAR/GOLD BAGS

We proudly feature VacMaster all-stainless steel home suction sealers. We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar. Click here for more information:*

*VACMASTER COUNTERTOP VACUUM SEALERS

We also carry MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Please click here for more information:*

*MYLAR BAGS/EMERGENCY PREPAREDNESS SUPPLIES*

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!


Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everybody,

I hope that you are all safe and healthy.  This is a very strange time, and I hope that we can all get together with our friends and family over some BBQ soon.

Thank you so much for your business!  This group is my favorite online forum, because of the great members.

 I have your new discount code for you.  We have great savings on our website for you to check out:

Most of our chamber bags in 3MIL and 4MIL ship for free.  Stock up and save with our low prices! Click here for more information:

CHAMBER VACUUM POUCHES

I have NEW chamber sealers on the website, both of which have a 12” wide seal bar.  Check out the NEW VP220 and the VP230:

We now carry textured MYLAR bags and rolls that will work in your suction vacuum sealer. If you prep or are interested in very long term food preservation, be sure to check them out!*

*TEXTURED MYLAR BAGS/ROLLS FOR SUCTION VACUUM SEALERS*

*Here is your discount code for April:*

*15% OFF ALL ULTRA Bags & Rolls 

for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's or VacMaster Home Suction Sealers (or any sealer that uses textured bags/rolls)*​
*Just enter SM420 at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.

Our ULTRA bags are thicker and more puncture resistant than the brand name bags.  I construct them the way I want them, so I use a thicker material.

Check out our ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines. Click here for more information:

ULTRA BAGS AND ROLLS


We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines. These look great with your smoked salmon, sausages, and bacon. Click here for more information::

CLEAR/GOLD BAGS

We proudly feature VacMaster all-stainless steel home suction sealers. We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar. Click here for more information:

VACMASTER COUNTERTOP VACUUM SEALERS

We also carry MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Please click here for more information:

MYLAR BAGS/EMERGENCY PREPAREDNESS SUPPLIES

Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies!

Take care, and thanks for your business!

Lisa*


----------



## jaxgatorz

"420" .    Now there's a code I can get behind !!


----------



## Nick2021

Lisa, any idea on when you will get the gallon ultra bags back in stock? :)


lisa b said:


> *Hello everybody,
> 
> I hope that you are all safe and healthy.  This is a very strange time, and I hope that we can all get together with our friends and family over some BBQ soon.
> 
> Thank you so much for your business!  This group is my favorite online forum, because of the great members.
> 
> I have your new discount code for you.  We have great savings on our website for you to check out:
> 
> Most of our chamber bags in 3MIL and 4MIL ship for free.  Stock up and save with our low prices! Click here for more information:
> 
> CHAMBER VACUUM POUCHES
> 
> I have NEW chamber sealers on the website, both of which have a 12” wide seal bar.  Check out the NEW VP220 and the VP230:
> 
> We now carry textured MYLAR bags and rolls that will work in your suction vacuum sealer. If you prep or are interested in very long term food preservation, be sure to check them out!*
> 
> *TEXTURED MYLAR BAGS/ROLLS FOR SUCTION VACUUM SEALERS*
> 
> *Here is your discount code for April:*
> 
> *15% OFF ALL ULTRA Bags & Rolls
> 
> for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's or VacMaster Home Suction Sealers (or any sealer that uses textured bags/rolls)*​
> *Just enter SM420 at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.
> 
> Our ULTRA bags are thicker and more puncture resistant than the brand name bags.  I construct them the way I want them, so I use a thicker material.
> 
> Check out our ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines. Click here for more information:
> 
> ULTRA BAGS AND ROLLS
> 
> 
> We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines. These look great with your smoked salmon, sausages, and bacon. Click here for more information::
> 
> CLEAR/GOLD BAGS
> 
> We proudly feature VacMaster all-stainless steel home suction sealers. We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar. Click here for more information:
> 
> VACMASTER COUNTERTOP VACUUM SEALERS
> 
> We also carry MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Please click here for more information:
> 
> MYLAR BAGS/EMERGENCY PREPAREDNESS SUPPLIES
> 
> Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies!
> 
> Take care, and thanks for your business!
> 
> Lisa*


----------



## Winterrider

Lisa, would also like to know whether you are no longer selling the Vacmaster vacuum sealers? They don't show up on the site anymore


----------



## old sarge

I have notified Lisa via contact at her site.


----------



## lisa b

old sarge said:


> I have notified Lisa via contact at her site.



Hello,

VacMaster is redesigning their home sealers and we are expecting them to have all-new stainless steel sealers in July.  If you can't wait, I would recommend a Weston machine.

Thank you,
Lisa


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everybody,

I hope that you are all well. These are very strange times, indeed!

 I have your new discount code for you. We have great savings on our website for you to check out:[/SIZE}

Most of our chamber bags in 3MIL and 4MIL ship for free. Stock up and save with our low prices! Click here for more information:

CHAMBER VACUUM POUCHES

I have NEW chamber sealers on the website, both of which have a 12” wide seal bar. Check out the NEW VP220 and the VP230:

We now carry textured MYLAR bags and rolls that will work in your suction vacuum sealer. If you prep or are interested in very long term food preservation, be sure to check them out!*

*TEXTURED MYLAR BAGS/ROLLS FOR SUCTION VACUUM SEALERS*

*Here is your discount code for June:*

*15% OFF ALL ULTRA Bags & Rolls 

for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's or VacMaster Home Suction Sealers (or any sealer that uses textured bags/rolls)*​
*Just enter SM620 at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.

Our ULTRA bags are thicker and more puncture resistant than the brand name bags. I construct them the way I want them, so I use a thicker material.

Check out our ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines. Click here for more information:

ULTRA BAGS AND ROLLS

We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines. These look great with your smoked salmon, sausages, and bacon. Click here for more information::**

CLEAR/GOLD BAGS

VacMaster is redesigning their home vacuum sealing machines. We expect to see them at the end of the month.*

We also carry MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Please click here for more information:

MYLAR BAGS/EMERGENCY PREPAREDNESS SUPPLIES

Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies!

Take care, and thanks for your business!



Lisa[/B]


----------



## Winterrider

Lisa B, what happened to the Vacmaster 350, 380 ? Do you no longer sell them?
Have been inquiries as of late, but no replies at all from Vacuum Sealers Unlimited. Can you please set the record straight.   Thank you  !

Edit: I missed the paragraph of redesigning the  home vac unit. 
Hopefully we see soon.


----------



## old sarge

lisa b said:


> Hello,
> 
> VacMaster is redesigning their home sealers and we are expecting them to have all-new stainless steel sealers in July.  If you can't wait, I would recommend a Weston machine.
> 
> Thank you,
> Lisa



This should answer your question.   I will also add that some of the  the MaxVac line from LEM come with a 5 year warranty.  Just another option.


----------



## lisa b

Hello,

Yes, VacMaster decided to redesign their Pro 350/380 countertop suction and their VP112s chamber sealers. We hope to have them at the end of this month.

Thank you
Lisa


----------



## pushok2018

Hi Lisa! I am going to buy a case of roll bags and just wondering if you have new codes for July.... Thank you!


----------



## old sarge

You might want to send her a PM; I don't think she monitors the site often due to business.


----------



## pushok2018

old sarge said:


> You might want to send her a PM; I don't think she monitors the site often due to business.


Thank you, old sarge! Never done this before.... Can you give me direction how to send PM? I tried to search it but with not luck....


----------



## old sarge

Sure.  Just click on Lisa's name; when the window opens, select start a conversation. That's all there is to it.


----------



## pushok2018

Thank you, Sir! That's easy!!!


----------



## old sarge

Now relax and wait for a reply.


----------



## pushok2018

old sarge said:


> Now relax and wait for a reply.


Ha! I am pretty relaxed because am going to bed in 20 min! Will check for her respond tomorrow morning.... I appreciate your help!


----------



## lisa b

pushok2018 said:


> Hi Lisa! I am going to buy a case of roll bags and just wondering if you have new codes for July.... Thank you!


Hello,
You can use the SM620 code for 15% off.  :-)

Thank you,
Lisa


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everybody,

I hope that you are doing well and that you’re enjoying the warm summer weather.

 I have your new discount code for you. We have great savings on our website for you to check out:

Most of our chamber bags in 3MIL and 4MIL ship for free. Stock up and save with our low prices! Click here for more information:

CHAMBER VACUUM POUCHES

I have NEW chamber sealers on the website, both of which have a 12” wide seal bar. Check out the NEW VP220 and the VP230:

We now carry textured MYLAR bags and rolls that will work in your suction vacuum sealer. If you prep or are interested in very long term food preservation, be sure to check them out!*

*TEXTURED MYLAR BAGS/ROLLS FOR SUCTION VACUUM SEALERS*

*Here is your discount code for August:*

*15% OFF ALL ULTRA Bags & Rolls 

for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's or VacMaster Home Suction Sealers (or any sealer that uses textured bags/rolls)*​
*Just enter SM820 at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.

Our ULTRA bags are thicker and more puncture resistant than the brand name bags. I construct them the way I want them, so I use a thicker material.

Check out our ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines. Click here for more information:

ULTRA BAGS AND ROLLS



We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines. These look great with your smoked salmon, sausages, and bacon. Click here for more information::

CLEAR/GOLD BAGS

We proudly feature VacMaster all-stainless steel home suction sealers. We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar. Click here for more information:

VACMASTER COUNTERTOP VACUUM SEALERS

We also carry MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Please click here for more information:

MYLAR BAGS/EMERGENCY PREPAREDNESS SUPPLIES

Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies!

Take care, and thanks for your business!

Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everybody,



I hope that you are doing well and that you’re enjoying the warm summer weather. I am personally looking forward to cooler days and nights.  The autumn is my favorite time of year!



 I have your new discount code for you. We have great savings on our website for you to check out:



Most of our chamber bags in 3MIL and 4MIL ship for free. Stock up and save with our low prices! Click here for more information:



CHAMBER VACUUM POUCHES



I have NEW chamber sealers on the website, both of which have a 12” wide seal bar. Check out the NEW VP220 and the VP230:



We now carry textured MYLAR bags and rolls that will work in your suction vacuum sealer. If you prep or are interested in very long term food preservation, be sure to check them out!*



*TEXTURED MYLAR BAGS/ROLLS FOR SUCTION VACUUM SEALERS*



*Here is your discount code for September:*



*15% OFF ALL ULTRA Bags & Rolls 



for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's or VacMaster Home Suction Sealers (or any sealer that uses textured bags/rolls)*​


*Just enter SM920 at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.



Our ULTRA bags are thicker and more puncture resistant than the brand name bags. I construct them the way I want them, so I use a thicker material.



Check out our ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines. Click here for more information:



ULTRA BAGS AND ROLLS







We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines. These look great with your smoked salmon, sausages, and bacon. Click here for more information::



CLEAR/GOLD BAGS



We proudly feature VacMaster all-stainless steel home suction sealers. We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar. Click here for more information:



VACMASTER COUNTERTOP VACUUM SEALERS



We also carry MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Please click here for more information:



MYLAR BAGS/EMERGENCY PREPAREDNESS SUPPLIES



Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies!



Take care, and thanks for your business!



Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everybody,

I can't believe it's November already!  We finally have cooler nights in our forecast and the leaves are starting to change in the mountains of California.

 I have your new discount code for you. We have great savings on our website for you to check out:

Most of our chamber bags in 3MIL and 4MIL ship for free. Stock up and save with our low prices! Click here for more information:

CHAMBER VACUUM POUCHES

I have NEW chamber sealers on the website, both of which have a 12” wide seal bar. Check out the NEW VP220 and the VP230:

We now carry textured MYLAR bags and rolls that will work in your suction vacuum sealer. If you prep or are interested in very long term food preservation, be sure to check them out!*

*TEXTURED MYLAR BAGS/ROLLS FOR SUCTION VACUUM SEALERS*

*Here is your discount code for November:*

*15% OFF ALL ULTRA Bags & Rolls 

for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's or VacMaster Home Suction Sealers (or any sealer that uses textured bags/rolls)*​
*Just enter SM1120 at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.

Our ULTRA bags are thicker and more puncture resistant than the brand name bags. I construct them the way I want them, so I use a thicker material.

Check out our ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines. Click here for more information:

ULTRA BAGS AND ROLLS

We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines. These look great with your smoked salmon, sausages, and bacon. Click here for more information::

CLEAR/GOLD BAGS

We proudly feature VacMaster all-stainless steel home suction sealers. We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar. Click here for more information:

VACMASTER COUNTERTOP VACUUM SEALERS

We also carry MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Please click here for more information:

MYLAR BAGS/EMERGENCY PREPAREDNESS SUPPLIES

Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies!

Take care, and thanks for your business!

Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everybody,

I can't believe it's December already! The holidays are almost here and hunting season is in full swing. I hope that you are all having a wonderful holiday season..

 I have your new discount code for you. We have great savings on our website for you to check out:

Most of our chamber bags in 3MIL and 4MIL ship for free. Stock up and save with our low prices! Click here for more information:

CHAMBER VACUUM POUCHES

I have NEW chamber sealers on the website, both of which have a 12” wide seal bar. Check out the NEW VP220 and the VP230:

We now carry textured MYLAR bags and rolls that will work in your suction vacuum sealer. If you prep or are interested in very long term food preservation, be sure to check them out!*

*TEXTURED MYLAR BAGS/ROLLS FOR SUCTION VACUUM SEALERS*

*Here is your discount code for November:*

*15% OFF ALL ULTRA Bags & Rolls 

for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's or VacMaster Home Suction Sealers (or any sealer that uses textured bags/rolls)*​
*Just enter SM1220 at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.

Our ULTRA bags are thicker and more puncture resistant than the brand name bags. I construct them the way I want them, so I use a thicker material.

Check out our ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines. Click here for more information:

ULTRA BAGS AND ROLLS

We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines. These look great with your smoked salmon, sausages, and bacon. Click here for more information::

CLEAR/GOLD BAGS

We proudly feature VacMaster all-stainless steel home suction sealers. We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar. Click here for more information:

VACMASTER COUNTERTOP VACUUM SEALERS

We also carry MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Please click here for more information:

MYLAR BAGS/EMERGENCY PREPAREDNESS SUPPLIES

Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies!

Take care, and thanks for your business!

Lisa*


----------



## Winterrider

I believe the code SM1220 is December's code. Talked to Lisa today, said she posted it yesterday.


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everybody,

The first month of the new year is almost over. I can’t believe that a month has passed since Christmas! I hope that you are well and that these uncertain times pass soon, so the world can get back to normal!

I have your new discount code for you. We have great savings on our website for you to check out:

Most of our chamber bags in 3MIL and 4MIL ship for free. Stock up and save with our low prices! Click here for more information:

CHAMBER VACUUM POUCHES

I have NEW chamber sealers on the website, both of which have a 12” wide seal bar. Check out the NEW VP220 and the VP230:*

For all of you commercial smokers, we now carry DOUBLE chamber sealers. Check out the NEW VP400, VP600, and the VP800:

We now carry textured MYLAR bags and rolls that will work in your suction vacuum sealer. If you prep or are interested in very long term food preservation, be sure to check them out![/B]

*TEXTURED MYLAR BAGS/ROLLS FOR SUCTION VACUUM SEALERS

Here is your discount code for January and February:*

*15% OFF ALL ULTRA Bags & Rolls 

for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's or VacMaster Home Suction Sealers (or any sealer that uses textured bags/rolls)*​
*Just enter SM0221 at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.

Our ULTRA bags are thicker and more puncture resistant than the brand name bags. I construct them the way I want them, so I use a thicker material.

Check out our ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines. SMOKING MEAT members save 15%! 

[URL='https://vacuumsealersunlimited.com/product-category/bags-rolls-canisters-for-foodsaver-weston-vacmaster/ultra-bags-rolls-for-foodsaver-vacmaster-weston-etc/']ULTRA BAGS AND ROLLS**

We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines. These look great with your smoked salmon, sausages, and bacon. SMOKING MEAT members save 15%! :

CLEAR/GOLD BAGS

We proudly feature VacMaster all-stainless steel home suction sealers. We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar. Click here for more information:

VACMASTER COUNTERTOP VACUUM SEALERS

We also carry MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Please click here for more information:

MYLAR BAGS/EMERGENCY PREPAREDNESS SUPPLIES

Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies!

Take care, and thanks for your business!

Lisa*


----------



## Cajun Smokes

lisa b said:


> *Hello everybody,
> 
> The first month of the new year is almost over. I can’t believe that a month has passed since Christmas! I hope that you are well and that these uncertain times pass soon, so the world can get back to normal!
> 
> I have your new discount code for you. We have great savings on our website for you to check out:
> 
> Most of our chamber bags in 3MIL and 4MIL ship for free. Stock up and save with our low prices! Click here for more information:
> 
> CHAMBER VACUUM POUCHES
> 
> I have NEW chamber sealers on the website, both of which have a 12” wide seal bar. Check out the NEW VP220 and the VP230:*
> 
> For all of you commercial smokers, we now carry DOUBLE chamber sealers. Check out the NEW VP400, VP600, and the VP800:
> 
> We now carry textured MYLAR bags and rolls that will work in your suction vacuum sealer. If you prep or are interested in very long term food preservation, be sure to check them out![/B]
> 
> *TEXTURED MYLAR BAGS/ROLLS FOR SUCTION VACUUM SEALERS
> Here is your discount code for January and February:*
> *15% OFF ALL ULTRA Bags & Rolls
> 
> 
> for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's or VacMaster Home Suction Sealers (or any sealer that uses textured bags/rolls)*​
> *Just enter SM0221 at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.
> Our ULTRA bags are thicker and more puncture resistant than the brand name bags. I construct them the way I want them, so I use a thicker material.
> Check out our ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines. SMOKING MEAT members save 15%!
> [URL='https://vacuumsealersunlimited.com/product-category/bags-rolls-canisters-for-foodsaver-weston-vacmaster/ultra-bags-rolls-for-foodsaver-vacmaster-weston-etc/']ULTRA BAGS AND ROLLS*
> 
> *We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines. These look great with your smoked salmon, sausages, and bacon. SMOKING MEAT members save 15%! :
> 
> CLEAR/GOLD BAGS
> 
> We proudly feature VacMaster all-stainless steel home suction sealers. We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar. Click here for more information:
> 
> VACMASTER COUNTERTOP VACUUM SEALERS
> 
> We also carry MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Please click here for more information:
> 
> MYLAR BAGS/EMERGENCY PREPAREDNESS SUPPLIES
> 
> Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies!
> 
> Take care, and thanks for your business!
> 
> Lisa*





lisa b said:


> *Hello everybody,
> 
> The first month of the new year is almost over. I can’t believe that a month has passed since Christmas! I hope that you are well and that these uncertain times pass soon, so the world can get back to normal!
> 
> I have your new discount code for you. We have great savings on our website for you to check out:
> 
> Most of our chamber bags in 3MIL and 4MIL ship for free. Stock up and save with our low prices! Click here for more information:
> 
> CHAMBER VACUUM POUCHES
> 
> I have NEW chamber sealers on the website, both of which have a 12” wide seal bar. Check out the NEW VP220 and the VP230:*
> 
> For all of you commercial smokers, we now carry DOUBLE chamber sealers. Check out the NEW VP400, VP600, and the VP800:
> 
> We now carry textured MYLAR bags and rolls that will work in your suction vacuum sealer. If you prep or are interested in very long term food preservation, be sure to check them out![/B]
> 
> *TEXTURED MYLAR BAGS/ROLLS FOR SUCTION VACUUM SEALERS
> Here is your discount code for January and February:*
> *15% OFF ALL ULTRA Bags & Rolls
> 
> 
> for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's or VacMaster Home Suction Sealers (or any sealer that uses textured bags/rolls)*​
> *Just enter SM0221 at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.
> Our ULTRA bags are thicker and more puncture resistant than the brand name bags. I construct them the way I want them, so I use a thicker material.
> Check out our ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines. SMOKING MEAT members save 15%!
> [URL='https://vacuumsealersunlimited.com/product-category/bags-rolls-canisters-for-foodsaver-weston-vacmaster/ultra-bags-rolls-for-foodsaver-vacmaster-weston-etc/']ULTRA BAGS AND ROLLS*
> 
> *We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines. These look great with your smoked salmon, sausages, and bacon. SMOKING MEAT members save 15%! :
> 
> CLEAR/GOLD BAGS
> 
> We proudly feature VacMaster all-stainless steel home suction sealers. We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar. Click here for more information:
> 
> VACMASTER COUNTERTOP VACUUM SEALERS
> 
> We also carry MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Please click here for more information:
> 
> MYLAR BAGS/EMERGENCY PREPAREDNESS SUPPLIES
> 
> Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies!
> 
> Take care, and thanks for your business!
> 
> Lisa*


Always wanted a chamber vac. VP-200 has caught my attention. Is there a discount code for this chamber? I would like to place an order.


----------



## Nick2021

lisa b said:


> *Hello everybody,
> 
> The first month of the new year is almost over. I can’t believe that a month has passed since Christmas! I hope that you are well and that these uncertain times pass soon, so the world can get back to normal!
> 
> I have your new discount code for you. We have great savings on our website for you to check out:
> 
> Most of our chamber bags in 3MIL and 4MIL ship for free. Stock up and save with our low prices! Click here for more information:
> 
> CHAMBER VACUUM POUCHES
> 
> I have NEW chamber sealers on the website, both of which have a 12” wide seal bar. Check out the NEW VP220 and the VP230:*
> 
> For all of you commercial smokers, we now carry DOUBLE chamber sealers. Check out the NEW VP400, VP600, and the VP800:
> 
> We now carry textured MYLAR bags and rolls that will work in your suction vacuum sealer. If you prep or are interested in very long term food preservation, be sure to check them out![/B]
> 
> *TEXTURED MYLAR BAGS/ROLLS FOR SUCTION VACUUM SEALERS
> Here is your discount code for January and February:*
> *15% OFF ALL ULTRA Bags & Rolls
> 
> 
> for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's or VacMaster Home Suction Sealers (or any sealer that uses textured bags/rolls)*​
> *Just enter SM0221 at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.
> Our ULTRA bags are thicker and more puncture resistant than the brand name bags. I construct them the way I want them, so I use a thicker material.
> Check out our ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines. SMOKING MEAT members save 15%!
> [URL='https://vacuumsealersunlimited.com/product-category/bags-rolls-canisters-for-foodsaver-weston-vacmaster/ultra-bags-rolls-for-foodsaver-vacmaster-weston-etc/']ULTRA BAGS AND ROLLS*
> 
> *We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines. These look great with your smoked salmon, sausages, and bacon. SMOKING MEAT members save 15%! :
> 
> CLEAR/GOLD BAGS
> 
> We proudly feature VacMaster all-stainless steel home suction sealers. We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar. Click here for more information:
> 
> VACMASTER COUNTERTOP VACUUM SEALERS
> 
> We also carry MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Please click here for more information:
> 
> MYLAR BAGS/EMERGENCY PREPAREDNESS SUPPLIES
> 
> Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies!
> 
> Take care, and thanks for your business!
> 
> Lisa*


Hey Lisa, any idea on when the 380 maintenance kit will be back in stock?


----------



## daveomak

Lisa, Good morning...  You must be getting close to your 10 year anniversary of your business...  I think that's so cool...  I remember speaking with you waaay back when...   Anywho, congrats on all you have accomplished....   Dave


----------



## lisa b

Hi Dave,

It was 10 years in December!  I can't believe it.  Thanks for your support!

Take care,
Lisa


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everybody,

Spring is almost here! I’m sure most of you are ready for warmer weather and outdoor barbecues!

I have your new discount code for you. We have great savings on our website for you to check out:

Most of our chamber bags in 3MIL and 4MIL ship for free. Stock up and save with our low prices! Click here for more information:

CHAMBER VACUUM POUCHES

I have NEW chamber sealers on the website, both of which have a 12” wide seal bar. Check out the NEW VP220 and the VP230:*

For all of you commercial smokers, we now carry DOUBLE chamber sealers. Check out the NEW VP400, VP600, and the VP800:

We now carry textured MYLAR bags and rolls that will work in your suction vacuum sealer. If you prep or are interested in very long term food preservation, be sure to check them out![/B]

*TEXTURED MYLAR BAGS/ROLLS FOR SUCTION VACUUM SEALERS

Here is your discount code for January and February:*

*15% OFF ALL ULTRA Bags & Rolls 

for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's or VacMaster Home Suction Sealers (or any sealer that uses textured bags/rolls)*​
*Just enter SM0321 at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.

Our ULTRA bags are thicker and more puncture resistant than the brand name bags. I construct them the way I want them, so I use a thicker material.

Check out our ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines. SMOKING MEAT members save 15%! 

[URL='https://vacuumsealersunlimited.com/product-category/bags-rolls-canisters-for-foodsaver-weston-vacmaster/ultra-bags-rolls-for-foodsaver-vacmaster-weston-etc/']ULTRA BAGS AND ROLLS**

We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines. These look great with your smoked salmon, sausages, and bacon. SMOKING MEAT members save 15%! :

CLEAR/GOLD BAGS

We proudly feature VacMaster all-stainless steel home suction sealers. We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar. Click here for more information:

VACMASTER COUNTERTOP VACUUM SEALERS

We also carry MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Please click here for more information:

MYLAR BAGS/EMERGENCY PREPAREDNESS SUPPLIES

Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies!

Take care, and thanks for your business!

Lisa*


----------



## pugsbrew

Any discount code for May 2021?  Been awhile since I've been through here, so I didn't know if there was still a code.

Thx


----------



## old sarge

Send her a PM!!


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everybody,

Summer is here and the weather is HOT! We’ve been enjoying eating outside every night and grilling several times a week. I hope that you all are having a wonderful summer.

I have your new discount code for you. We have great savings on our website for you to check out:

Most of our chamber bags in 3MIL and 4MIL ship for free. Stock up and save with our low prices! Click here for more information:

CHAMBER VACUUM POUCHES

I have NEW chamber sealers on the website, both of which have a 12” wide seal bar. Check out the NEW VP220 and the VP230:*

For all of you commercial smokers, we now carry DOUBLE chamber sealers. Check out the NEW VP400, VP600, and the VP800:

We now carry textured MYLAR bags and rolls that will work in your suction vacuum sealer. If you prep or are interested in very long term food preservation, be sure to check them out![/B]

*TEXTURED MYLAR BAGS/ROLLS FOR SUCTION VACUUM SEALERS

Here is your discount code for July:*

*15% OFF ALL ULTRA Bags & Rolls 

for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's or VacMaster Home Suction Sealers (or any sealer that uses textured bags/rolls)*​
*Just enter SM0721 at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.

Our ULTRA bags are thicker and more puncture resistant than the brand name bags. I construct them the way I want them, so I use a thicker material.

Check out our ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines. SMOKING MEAT members save 15%! 

[URL='https://vacuumsealersunlimited.com/product-category/bags-rolls-canisters-for-foodsaver-weston-vacmaster/ultra-bags-rolls-for-foodsaver-vacmaster-weston-etc/']ULTRA BAGS AND ROLLS**

We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines. These look great with your smoked salmon, sausages, and bacon. SMOKING MEAT members save 15%! :

CLEAR/GOLD BAGS

We proudly feature VacMaster all-stainless steel home suction sealers. We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar. Click here for more information:

VACMASTER COUNTERTOP VACUUM SEALERS

We also carry MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Please click here for more information:

MYLAR BAGS/EMERGENCY PREPAREDNESS SUPPLIES

Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies!

Take care, and thanks for your business!

Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everybody,

August is here and the weather is hot and dry in the mountains of California!  I hope that you all are having a wonderful summer.

I have your new discount code for you. We have great savings on our website for you to check out:

Most of our chamber bags in 3MIL and 4MIL ship for free. Stock up and save with our low prices! Click here for more information:

CHAMBER VACUUM POUCHES

I have NEW chamber sealers on the website, both of which have a 12” wide seal bar. Check out the NEW VP220 and the VP230:*

*For all of you commercial smokers, we now carry DOUBLE chamber sealers. Check out the NEW VP400, VP600, and the VP800:*

COMMERCIAL CHAMBER SEALERS

*We now carry textured MYLAR bags and rolls that will work in your suction vacuum sealer. If you prep or are interested in very long term food preservation, be sure to check them out!

TEXTURED MYLAR BAGS/ROLLS FOR SUCTION VACUUM SEALERS

Here is your discount code for August:*

*15% OFF ALL ULTRA Bags & Rolls 

for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's or VacMaster Home Suction Sealers (or any sealer that uses textured bags/rolls)*​
*Just enter SM0821 at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.

Our ULTRA bags are thicker and more puncture resistant than the brand name bags. I construct them the way I want them, so I use a thicker material.

Check out our ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines. SMOKING MEAT members save 15%! 

ULTRA BAGS AND ROLLS

We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines. These look great with your smoked salmon, sausages, and bacon. SMOKING MEAT members save 15%! :

CLEAR/GOLD BAGS

We proudly feature VacMaster all-stainless steel home suction sealers. We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar. Click here for more information:

VACMASTER COUNTERTOP VACUUM SEALERS

We also carry MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Please click here for more information:

MYLAR BAGS/EMERGENCY PREPAREDNESS SUPPLIES

Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies!

Take care, and thanks for your business!

Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everybody,

September is finally. I don’t know about you, but I am really looking forward to a reprieve from this hot, hot weather and more importantly, fire season in the dry mountains of California, where I live.

I have your new discount code for you. We have great savings on our website for you to check out:

Most of our chamber bags in 3MIL and 4MIL ship for free. Stock up and save with our low prices! Click here for more information:

CHAMBER VACUUM POUCHES

I have NEW chamber sealers on the website, both of which have a 12” wide seal bar. Check out the NEW VP220 and the VP230:*

For all of you commercial smokers, we now carry DOUBLE chamber sealers. Check out the NEW VP400, VP600, and the VP800:

*COMMERCIAL CHAMBER SEALERS*

*We now carry textured MYLAR bags and rolls that will work in your suction vacuum sealer. If you prep or are interested in very long term food preservation, be sure to check them out!

TEXTURED MYLAR BAGS/ROLLS FOR SUCTION VACUUM SEALERS

Here is your discount code for September:*

*15% OFF ALL ULTRA Bags & Rolls 

for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's or VacMaster Home Suction Sealers (or any sealer that uses textured bags/rolls)*​
*Just enter SM0921 at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.

Our ULTRA bags are thicker and more puncture resistant than the brand name bags. I construct them the way I want them, so I use a thicker material.

Check out our ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines. SMOKING MEAT members save 15%! 

ULTRA BAGS AND ROLLS

We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines. These look great with your smoked salmon, sausages, and bacon. SMOKING MEAT members save 15%! :

CLEAR/GOLD BAGS

We proudly feature VacMaster all-stainless steel home suction sealers. We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar. Click here for more information:

VACMASTER COUNTERTOP VACUUM SEALERS

We also carry MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Please click here for more information:

MYLAR BAGS/EMERGENCY PREPAREDNESS SUPPLIES

Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies!

Take care, and thanks for your business!

Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everybody,

October brings cooler days and beautiful fall foliage. It’s my favorite time of year and I hope that you all have a wonderful fall!

I have your new discount code for you. We have great savings on our website for you to check out:

Most of our chamber bags in 3MIL and 4MIL ship for free. Stock up and save with our low prices! Click here for more information:

CHAMBER VACUUM POUCHES

I have NEW chamber sealers on the website, both of which have a 12” wide seal bar. Check out the NEW VP220 and the VP230:*

For all of you commercial smokers, we now carry DOUBLE chamber sealers. Check out the NEW VP400, VP600, and the VP800:

*COMMERCIAL CHAMBER SEALERS*

*We now carry textured MYLAR bags and rolls that will work in your suction vacuum sealer. If you prep or are interested in very long term food preservation, be sure to check them out!

TEXTURED MYLAR BAGS/ROLLS FOR SUCTION VACUUM SEALERS

Here is your discount code for October:*

*15% OFF ALL ULTRA Bags & Rolls 

for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's or VacMaster Home Suction Sealers (or any sealer that uses textured bags/rolls)*​
*Just enter SM1021 at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.

Our ULTRA bags are thicker and more puncture resistant than the brand name bags. I construct them the way I want them, so I use a thicker material.

Check out our ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines. SMOKING MEAT members save 15%! 

ULTRA BAGS AND ROLLS

We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines. These look great with your smoked salmon, sausages, and bacon. SMOKING MEAT members save 15%! :

CLEAR/GOLD BAGS

We proudly feature VacMaster all-stainless steel home suction sealers. We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar. Click here for more information:

VACMASTER COUNTERTOP VACUUM SEALERS

We also carry MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Please click here for more information:

MYLAR BAGS/EMERGENCY PREPAREDNESS SUPPLIES

Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies!

Take care, and thanks for your business!

Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everybody,

October brings cooler days and beautiful fall foliage. It’s my favorite time of year and I hope that you all have a wonderful fall!

I have your new discount code for you. We have great savings on our website for you to check out:

Most of our chamber bags in 3MIL and 4MIL ship for free. Stock up and save with our low prices! Click here for more information:

CHAMBER VACUUM POUCHES

I have NEW chamber sealers on the website, both of which have a 12” wide seal bar. Check out the NEW VP220 and the VP230:*

For all of you commercial smokers, we now carry DOUBLE chamber sealers. Check out the NEW VP400, VP600, and the VP800:

*COMMERCIAL CHAMBER SEALERS*

*We now carry textured MYLAR bags and rolls that will work in your suction vacuum sealer. If you prep or are interested in very long term food preservation, be sure to check them out!

TEXTURED MYLAR BAGS/ROLLS FOR SUCTION VACUUM SEALERS

Here is your discount code for October:*

*15% OFF ALL ULTRA Bags & Rolls 

for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's or VacMaster Home Suction Sealers (or any sealer that uses textured bags/rolls)*​
*Just enter SM1021 at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.

Our ULTRA bags are thicker and more puncture resistant than the brand name bags. I construct them the way I want them, so I use a thicker material.

Check out our ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines. SMOKING MEAT members save 15%! 

ULTRA BAGS AND ROLLS

We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines. These look great with your smoked salmon, sausages, and bacon. SMOKING MEAT members save 15%! :

CLEAR/GOLD BAGS

We proudly feature VacMaster all-stainless steel home suction sealers. We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar. Click here for more information:

VACMASTER COUNTERTOP VACUUM SEALERS

We also carry MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Please click here for more information:

MYLAR BAGS/EMERGENCY PREPAREDNESS SUPPLIES

Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies!

Take care, and thanks for your business!

Lisa*


----------



## daveomak

I have purchased the chamber vacuum sealer pouches in 4 mil and they are awesome......


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everybody,



The holiday season is almost here, with Thanksgiving just around the corner. It’s time to start thinking about smoking those turkeys!



I have your new discount code for you. We have great savings on our website for you to check out:



Most of our chamber bags in 3MIL and 4MIL ship for free. Stock up and save with our low prices! Click here for more information:



CHAMBER VACUUM POUCHES



I have NEW chamber sealers on the website, both of which have a 12” wide seal bar. Check out the NEW VP220 and the VP230:*



For all of you commercial smokers, we now carry DOUBLE chamber sealers. Check out the NEW VP400, VP600, and the VP800:



*COMMERCIAL CHAMBER SEALERS*



*We now carry textured MYLAR bags and rolls that will work in your suction vacuum sealer. If you prep or are interested in very long term food preservation, be sure to check them out!



TEXTURED MYLAR BAGS/ROLLS FOR SUCTION VACUUM SEALERS



Here is your discount code for November:*



*15% OFF ALL ULTRA Bags & Rolls 



for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's or VacMaster Home Suction Sealers (or any sealer that uses textured bags/rolls)*​


*Just enter SM1121 at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.



Our ULTRA bags are thicker and more puncture resistant than the brand name bags. I construct them the way I want them, so I use a thicker material.



Check out our ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines. SMOKING MEAT members save 15%! 



ULTRA BAGS AND ROLLS



We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines. These look great with your smoked salmon, sausages, and bacon. SMOKING MEAT members save 15%! :



CLEAR/GOLD BAGS



We proudly feature VacMaster all-stainless steel home suction sealers. We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar. Click here for more information:



VACMASTER COUNTERTOP VACUUM SEALERS



We also carry MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Please click here for more information:



MYLAR BAGS/EMERGENCY PREPAREDNESS SUPPLIES



Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies!



Take care, and thanks for your business!



Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everybody,

HAPPY NEW YEAR! I would like to wish all of you a happy and healthy 2022!

I have your new discount code for you. We have great savings on our website for you to check out:

Most of our chamber bags in 3MIL and 4MIL ship for free. Stock up and save with our low prices! Click here for more information:

CHAMBER VACUUM POUCHES

I have NEW chamber sealers on the website, both of which have a 12.25” wide seal bar. Check out the NEW VP220 and the VP230:*

For all of you commercial smokers and meat processors, we now carry DOUBLE chamber sealers. Check out the NEW VP400, VP600, and the VP800:

*COMMERCIAL CHAMBER SEALERS*

*We now carry textured MYLAR bags and rolls that will work in your suction vacuum sealer. If you prep or are interested in very long term food preservation, be sure to check them out!

TEXTURED MYLAR BAGS/ROLLS FOR SUCTION VACUUM SEALERS

Here is your discount code for January:*

*15% OFF ALL ULTRA Bags & Rolls 

for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's or VacMaster Home Suction Sealers (or any sealer that uses textured bags/rolls)*​
*Just enter  SM122  at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.

Our ULTRA bags are thicker and more puncture resistant than the brand name bags. I construct them the way I want them, so I use a thicker material.

Check out our ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines. SMOKING MEAT members save 15%! 

ULTRA BAGS AND ROLLS

We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines. These look great with your smoked salmon, sausages, and bacon. SMOKING MEAT members save 15%! :

CLEAR/GOLD BAGS

We proudly feature VacMaster all-stainless steel home suction sealers. We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar. Click here for more information:

VACMASTER COUNTERTOP VACUUM SEALERS

We also carry MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Please click here for more information:

MYLAR BAGS/EMERGENCY PREPAREDNESS SUPPLIES

Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies!

Take care, and thanks for your business!

Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everybody,

I hope that your 2022 is off to a great start!

I have your new discount code for you. We have great savings on our website for you to check out:

Most of our chamber bags in 3MIL and 4MIL ship for free. Stock up and save with our low prices! Click here for more information:

CHAMBER VACUUM POUCHES

I have NEW chamber sealers on the website, both of which have a 12.25” wide seal bar. Check out the NEW VP220 and the VP230:*

For all of you commercial smokers and meat processors, we now carry DOUBLE chamber sealers. Check out the NEW VP400, VP600, and the VP800:

*COMMERCIAL CHAMBER SEALERS*

*We now carry textured MYLAR bags and rolls that will work in your suction vacuum sealer. If you prep or are interested in very long term food preservation, be sure to check them out!

TEXTURED MYLAR BAGS/ROLLS FOR SUCTION VACUUM SEALERS

Here is your discount code for January:*

*15% OFF ALL ULTRA Bags & Rolls 

for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's or VacMaster Home Suction Sealers (or any sealer that uses textured bags/rolls)*​
*Just enter  SM222  at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.

Our ULTRA bags are thicker and more puncture resistant than the brand name bags. I construct them the way I want them, so I use a thicker material.

Check out our ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines. SMOKING MEAT members save 15%! 

ULTRA BAGS AND ROLLS

We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines. These look great with your smoked salmon, sausages, and bacon. SMOKING MEAT members save 15%! :

CLEAR/GOLD BAGS

We proudly feature VacMaster all-stainless steel home suction sealers. We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar. Click here for more information:

VACMASTER COUNTERTOP VACUUM SEALERS

We also carry MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Please click here for more information:

MYLAR BAGS/EMERGENCY PREPAREDNESS SUPPLIES

Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies!

Take care, and thanks for your business!

Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everybody,

I have your new discount code for you. We have great savings on our website for you to check out:

Most of our chamber bags in 3MIL and 4MIL ship for free. Stock up and save with our low prices! Click here for more information:

CHAMBER VACUUM POUCHES

I have NEW chamber sealers on the website, both of which have a 12.25” wide seal bar. Check out the NEW VP220 and the VP230:*

For all of you commercial smokers and meat processors, we now carry DOUBLE chamber sealers. Check out the NEW VP400, VP600, and the VP800:

*COMMERCIAL CHAMBER SEALERS*

*We now carry textured MYLAR bags and rolls that will work in your suction vacuum sealer. If you prep or are interested in very long term food preservation, be sure to check them out!

TEXTURED MYLAR BAGS/ROLLS FOR SUCTION VACUUM SEALERS

Here is your discount code for March:*

*15% OFF ALL ULTRA Bags & Rolls 

for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's or VacMaster Home Suction Sealers (or any sealer that uses textured bags/rolls)*​
*Just enter  SM322  at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.

Our ULTRA bags are thicker and more puncture resistant than the brand name bags. I construct them the way I want them, so I use a thicker material.

Check out our ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines. SMOKING MEAT members save 15%! 

ULTRA BAGS AND ROLLS

We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines. These look great with your smoked salmon, sausages, and bacon. SMOKING MEAT members save 15%! :

CLEAR/GOLD BAGS

We proudly feature VacMaster all-stainless steel home suction sealers. We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar. Click here for more information:

VACMASTER COUNTERTOP VACUUM SEALERS

We also carry MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Please click here for more information:

MYLAR BAGS/EMERGENCY PREPAREDNESS SUPPLIES

Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies!

Take care, and thanks for your business!

Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everybody,

With the weather getting warmer, we’ve been spending more time outside barbecuing. I hope you are enjoying this weather, too.

I have your new discount code for you. We have great savings on our website for you to check out:

Most of our chamber bags in 3MIL and 4MIL ship for free. Stock up and save with our low prices! Click here for more information:

CHAMBER VACUUM POUCHES

We have some chamber vacuum sealers back in stock. Please check them out! They ship for FREE in the continental USA!*

For all of you commercial smokers and meat processors, we now carry DOUBLE chamber sealers. Check out the NEW VP400, VP600, and the VP800:

*COMMERCIAL CHAMBER SEALERS*

*We now carry textured MYLAR bags and rolls that will work in your suction vacuum sealer. If you prep or are interested in very long term food preservation, be sure to check them out!

TEXTURED MYLAR BAGS/ROLLS FOR SUCTION VACUUM SEALERS

Here is your discount code for April:*

*15% OFF ALL ULTRA Bags & Rolls 

for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's or VacMaster Home Suction Sealers (or any sealer that uses textured bags/rolls)*​
*Just enter  SM422  at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.

Our ULTRA bags are thicker and more puncture resistant than the brand name bags. I construct them the way I want them, so I use a thicker material.

Check out our ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines. SMOKING MEAT members save 15%! 

ULTRA BAGS AND ROLLS

We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines. These look great with your smoked salmon, sausages, and bacon. SMOKING MEAT members save 15%! :

CLEAR/GOLD BAGS

We proudly feature VacMaster all-stainless steel home suction sealers. We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar. Click here for more information:

VACMASTER COUNTERTOP VACUUM SEALERS

We also carry MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Please click here for more information:

MYLAR BAGS/EMERGENCY PREPAREDNESS SUPPLIES

Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies!

Take care, and thanks for your business!

Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everybody,

I hope that you’re all having a great start to your summer! With all the BBQing and fishing happening now, it's time to stock up and save on vacuum bags!

I have your new discount code for you. We have great savings on our website for you to check out:

Most of our chamber bags in 3MIL and 4MIL ship for free. Stock up and save with our low prices! Click here for more information:

CHAMBER VACUUM POUCHES

We have some chamber vacuum sealers back in stock. Please check them out! They ship for FREE in the continental USA!*

For all of you commercial smokers and meat processors, we now carry DOUBLE chamber sealers. Check out the NEW VP400, VP600, and the VP800:

*COMMERCIAL CHAMBER SEALERS*

*We now carry textured MYLAR bags and rolls that will work in your suction vacuum sealer. If you prep or are interested in very long term food preservation, be sure to check them out!

TEXTURED MYLAR BAGS/ROLLS FOR SUCTION VACUUM SEALERS

Here is your discount code for April:*

*15% OFF ALL ULTRA Bags & Rolls 

for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's or VacMaster Home Suction Sealers (or any sealer that uses textured bags/rolls)*​
*Just enter  SM722  at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.

Our ULTRA bags are thicker and more puncture resistant than the brand name bags. I construct them the way I want them, so I use a thicker material.

Check out our ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines. SMOKING MEAT members save 15%! 

ULTRA BAGS AND ROLLS

We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines. These look great with your smoked salmon, sausages, and bacon. SMOKING MEAT members save 15%! :

CLEAR/GOLD BAGS

We proudly feature VacMaster all-stainless steel home suction sealers. We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar. Click here for more information:

VACMASTER COUNTERTOP VACUUM SEALERS

We also carry MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Please click here for more information:

MYLAR BAGS/EMERGENCY PREPAREDNESS SUPPLIES

Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies!

Take care, and thanks for your business!

Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*The code is for June/July, not April.  Sorry for the confusion.*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everybody,

I hope that you’re all having enjoying your summer and staying cool!  

I have your new discount code for you. We have great savings on our website for you to check out:

Most of our chamber bags in 3MIL and 4MIL ship for free. Stock up and save with our low prices! Click here for more information:

CHAMBER VACUUM POUCHES

FINALLY!! We have most of our chamber vacuum sealers back in stock!  Please check them out!  They ship for FREE in the continental USA!*

*For all of you commercial smokers and meat processors, we now carry DOUBLE chamber sealers. Check out the NEW VP400, VP600, and the VP800:*

*COMMERCIAL CHAMBER SEALERS*

*We now carry textured MYLAR bags and rolls that will work in your suction vacuum sealer. If you prep or are interested in very long term food preservation, be sure to check them out!

TEXTURED MYLAR BAGS/ROLLS FOR SUCTION VACUUM SEALERS

Here is your discount code for August:*

*15% OFF ALL ULTRA Bags & Rolls 

for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's or VacMaster Home Suction Sealers (or any sealer that uses textured bags/rolls)*​
*Just enter  SM822  at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.

Our ULTRA bags are thicker and more puncture resistant than the brand name bags. I construct them the way I want them, so I use a thicker material.

Check out our ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines. SMOKING MEAT members save 15%! 

ULTRA BAGS AND ROLLS

We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines. These look great with your smoked salmon, sausages, and bacon. SMOKING MEAT members save 15%! :

CLEAR/GOLD BAGS

We proudly feature VacMaster all-stainless steel home suction sealers. We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar. Click here for more information:

VACMASTER COUNTERTOP VACUUM SEALERS

We also carry MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Please click here for more information:

MYLAR BAGS/EMERGENCY PREPAREDNESS SUPPLIES

Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies!

Take care, and thanks for your business!

Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everybody,

Autumn is here and I'm just waiting for the cooler temperatures to follow! I hope that you have a wonderful fall.

I have your new discount code for you. We have great savings on our website for you to check out:

Most of our chamber bags in 3MIL and 4MIL ship for free. Stock up and save with our low prices! Click here for more information:

CHAMBER VACUUM POUCHES

We have some chamber vacuum sealers back in stock. Please check them out! They ship for FREE in the continental USA!*

For all of you commercial smokers and meat processors, we now carry DOUBLE chamber sealers. Check out the NEW VP400, VP600, and the VP800:

*COMMERCIAL CHAMBER SEALERS*

*We now carry textured MYLAR bags and rolls that will work in your suction vacuum sealer. If you prep or are interested in very long term food preservation, be sure to check them out!

TEXTURED MYLAR BAGS/ROLLS FOR SUCTION VACUUM SEALERS

Here is your discount code for October / November:*

*15% OFF ALL ULTRA Bags & Rolls 

for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's or VacMaster Home Suction Sealers (or any sealer that uses textured bags/rolls)*​
*Just enter  SM1022  at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.

Our ULTRA bags are thicker and more puncture resistant than the brand name bags. I construct them the way I want them, so I use a thicker material.

Check out our ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines. SMOKING MEAT members save 15%! 

ULTRA BAGS AND ROLLS

We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines. These look great with your smoked salmon, sausages, and bacon. SMOKING MEAT members save 15%! :

CLEAR/GOLD BAGS

We proudly feature VacMaster all-stainless steel home suction sealers. We carry the Pro360, which has a huge 16" long seal bar. Click here for more information:

VACMASTER COUNTERTOP VACUUM SEALERS

We also carry MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Please click here for more information:

MYLAR BAGS/EMERGENCY PREPAREDNESS SUPPLIES

Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies!

Take care, and thanks for your business!

Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everybody,

I hope that you all have a very MERRY CHRISTMAS and a HAPPY NEW YEAR!.

I have your new discount code for you. We have great savings on our website for you to check out:

Most of our chamber bags in 3MIL and 4MIL ship for free. Stock up and save with our low prices! Click here for more information:

CHAMBER VACUUM POUCHES

We have some chamber vacuum sealers back in stock. Please check them out! They ship for FREE in the continental USA!*

For all of you commercial smokers and meat processors, we now carry DOUBLE chamber sealers. Check out the NEW VP400, VP600, and the VP800:

*COMMERCIAL CHAMBER SEALERS*

*We now carry textured MYLAR bags and rolls that will work in your suction vacuum sealer. If you prep or are interested in very long term food preservation, be sure to check them out!

TEXTURED MYLAR BAGS/ROLLS FOR SUCTION VACUUM SEALERS

Here is your discount code for December:*

*15% OFF ALL ULTRA Bags & Rolls 

for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's or VacMaster Home Suction Sealers (or any sealer that uses textured bags/rolls)*​
*Just enter  SM1222  at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.

Our ULTRA bags are thicker and more puncture resistant than the brand name bags. I construct them the way I want them, so I use a thicker material.

Check out our ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines. SMOKING MEAT members save 15%! 

ULTRA BAGS AND ROLLS

We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines. These look great with your smoked salmon, sausages, and bacon. SMOKING MEAT members save 15%! :

CLEAR/GOLD BAGS

We proudly feature VacMaster all-stainless steel home suction sealers. We carry the Pro360, which has a huge 16" long seal bar. Click here for more information:

VACMASTER COUNTERTOP VACUUM SEALERS

We also carry MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Please click here for more information:

MYLAR BAGS/EMERGENCY PREPAREDNESS SUPPLIES

Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies!

Take care, and thanks for your business!

Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everybody,

HAPPY NEW YEAR! I hope that you all have a happy and healthy 2023!.

I have your new discount code for you. We have great savings on our website for you to check out:

Most of our chamber bags in 3MIL and 4MIL ship for free. Stock up and save with our low prices! Click here for more information:

CHAMBER VACUUM POUCHES

We have some chamber vacuum sealers back in stock. Please check them out! They ship for FREE in the continental USA!*

For all of you commercial smokers and meat processors, we now carry DOUBLE chamber sealers. Check out the NEW VP400, VP600, and the VP800:

*COMMERCIAL CHAMBER SEALERS*

*We now carry textured MYLAR bags and rolls that will work in your suction vacuum sealer. If you prep or are interested in very long term food preservation, be sure to check them out!

TEXTURED MYLAR BAGS/ROLLS FOR SUCTION VACUUM SEALERS

Here is your discount code for January:*

*15% OFF ALL ULTRA Bags & Rolls 

for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's or VacMaster Home Suction Sealers (or any sealer that uses textured bags/rolls)*​
*Just enter  SMJAN23  at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.

Our ULTRA bags are thicker and more puncture resistant than the brand name bags. I construct them the way I want them, so I use a thicker material.

Check out our ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines. SMOKING MEAT members save 15%! 

ULTRA BAGS AND ROLLS

We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines. These look great with your smoked salmon, sausages, and bacon. SMOKING MEAT members save 15%! :

CLEAR/GOLD BAGS

We proudly feature VacMaster all-stainless steel home suction sealers. We carry the Pro360, which has a huge 16" long seal bar. Click here for more information:

VACMASTER COUNTERTOP VACUUM SEALERS

We also carry MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Please click here for more information:

MYLAR BAGS/EMERGENCY PREPAREDNESS SUPPLIES

Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies!

Take care, and thanks for your business!

Lisa*


----------

